# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  How to Win the Convention- REAL REVOLUTION

## DeepThroat

I am a Republican and am within the party.

I have seen the belly of the beast.

Many of us in the party are angry about what has happened. We know the game.

Romney's people will never do it. Giuliani's people will never do it. They are beholden to the party. Only you can and will.

Your campaign has been taken off course. Whether you realize it or not, your opportunity to win the nomination is now greater than ever. Take hold of the reigns.

Steady mind and steady planning.

Huckabee is your saving grace for he will drive the wedge within the party line. Do not be sidetracked. Do not be despondent. Do not be afraid.

Win.

The focus now, should be to receive delegate votes at the Convention. Ideally, the RPHQs should be working with you to bring delegates on board. They probably are not doing this so it is up to you.

It is the delegates and only the delegates that will determine the winner of the Republican nomination. McCain and Huckabee's campaign know this and they are working in this direction. You should be too.

Unbound delegates may vote for whom they like.

Bound delegates may hope for a brokered convention, or they may choose to go in opposition of party rules and vote for the candidate of their choice.

One thing is for sure. You will never be able to vote for RP if you are not there as a delegate.

Does a Revolution wilt away at the first sign of defeat? No.

*YOU* are your only hope for the future. This is your opportunity to win and only RP supporters have the fortitude to do it. This should be the direction you work in. It is not over.

Think.
Plan.
Organize.
Act.
Win!

Good luck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb4HW3I82lg

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

welcome to the forum

----------


## Banana

Hope I don't sound like a broken record, but want to emphasize that by sending all supporters we can to both state and national convention, *even* if Paul can't win the nomination, we can effectively bind the nominee and party to Paul's message and thus he wins and make it easier for future Ron Paul Republicans to compete in next election year. 

So, press on, regardless of how many states McCain wins, regardless of whether Huckabee has a hotline to God to divinely inspire him, no matter what, we *will* win if we do our homework, read the rules, play the game!

----------


## Spirit of '76

Best first post *ever*.

----------


## kill the banks

now that we have deepthroat  ~ we now need to moneybomb funds to buy the washington post ... maybe then people could read one paper with truth in it ... !

welcome , kill the banks

----------


## DeepThroat

This is not a love song.

This is about victory.

Thank you for the welcome.

A Friend.




> I am a Republican and am within the party.
> 
> I have seen the belly of the beast.
> 
> Many of us in the party are angry about what has happened. We know the game.
> 
> Romney's people will never do it. Giuliani's people will never do it. They are beholden to the party. Only you can and will.
> 
> Your campaign has been taken off course. Whether you realize it or not, your opportunity to win the nomination is now greater than ever. Take hold of the reigns.
> ...

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> This is not a love song.
> 
> This is about victory.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> A Friend.


I love the sound of victory. It is like a song to my ears.

I am hoping that you have lurked here long enough to know the kind of cat-house it can be. Intelligent individualists from across the political spectrum can be a rowdy lot. Add to that the establishment shills, common trolls, and an administartive directive to maximize free speech, ...

Are you aware of the recent "billionaire episode"? Me thinks people will be treating your post with a some skepticism when it starts getting out. The mysteriousness and all. For certain it is a very encouraging post. Have you posted it elsewhere, or just here? 

I am thinking of moving it to a more active area, the board is moving quick today. 

Always good to have more friends and if there is anything we can do to help, feel free to PM me.

m

----------


## pinkmandy

Yes!!! Thank you.

----------


## DeepThroat

*Now is when the Revolution begins.*


*Step One
Think*

Did anyone really believe that sign waving and flyering would break the GOP machine and win the primary? Did you think that was all there was?

What it did was accomplish something bigger than you may realize. A connected network of spirited and dedicated RP supporters. No other campaign has this. In fact, every other campaign works against having that in order to keep control and direct campaign efforts in the direction they want.

Yours is unique. Use it to your advantage.

Set the mission: Win the RNC Convention in St. Paul, Minneapolis for Ron Paul.

This will only be accomplished by delegates.

There are three types of people that are on board with this mission.

People who want Ron Paul to win.People who will work against the McCain vote.Democratic moles. Yes, they do exist.

Three types of delegates, all with one objective.

You must become involved with the Republican Committee in your County or Municipality.

You must become a delegate.

To win the Revolution, the troops must be at the site of the battle.

The Battle will be fought in St. Paul, Minneapolis. September 1-4, 2008.

You need to be inside fighting, not outside wishing, watching and waving signs.

Find the RNC in your state.
http://www.gop.com/Connect/States.aspx

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Huckabee is your saving grace for he will drive the wedge within the party line.


Man...  now you really got me thinking...  Who is Huckabee?  Mike Huckabee's evil twin?  Brother, cousin, nephew?  I know you can't be talking about the same Huckabee that made a deal with McCain.

----------


## scrosnoe

bump

----------


## A Ron Paul Rebel

we are... and then some

----------


## liberteebell

> Hope I don't sound like a broken record, but want to emphasize that by sending all supporters we can to both state and national convention, *even* if Paul can't win the nomination, we can effectively bind the nominee and party to Paul's message and thus he wins and make it easier for future Ron Paul Republicans to compete in next election year. 
> 
> So, press on, regardless of how many states McCain wins, regardless of whether Huckabee has a hotline to God to divinely inspire him, no matter what, we *will* win if we do our homework, read the rules, play the game!


Be a broken record because I don't think people realize how much of an influence we can have on the republican party platform.  That in and of itself is HUGE!  And besides, in the words of the great Yogi Berra, "it ain't over 'till it's over".

----------


## DeepThroat

> Man...  now you really got me thinking...


Something else to think about.

As Hillary's numbers trail behind Obama's, do you think her campaign strategists are singing Auld Lang Syne and dismantling?

No.

They're lining up the troops.

Ron Paul hasn't withdrawn from the campaign and neither should anyone else.

Now's the time to plan.

Only one thing gets the nomination. Delegate votes.

That's the fact.

The Battle will take place:
St. Paul, Minneapolis
September 1-4, 2008

Stay on course.

Are you ready?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> *Now is when the Revolution begins.*
> 
> 
> *Step One*
> *Think*
> 
> Did anyone really believe that sign waving and flyering would break the GOP machine and win the primary? Did you think that was all there was?
> 
> What it did was accomplish something bigger than you may realize. A connected network of spirited and dedicated RP supporters. No other campaign has this. In fact, every other campaign works against having that in order to keep control and direct campaign efforts in the direction they want.
> ...


So I take it the DC Mega Rally is a good idea, for building additional momentum, as long as remaining states do not lose their focus from winning delegates.

Speaking of delegates, are you aware what has been going on in Louisiana

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121122

Seems, "We been robbed!!!"

----------


## Lord Xar

knowing we need delegates is one thing, and that has been trumpeted by us and hq for a long while now.

1. HOW does the regular layperson BECOME A DELEGATE?
    a. What states are open to us?
         1. For instance, I am one in Cali - but I am not free to vote because my country/district didn't win.

2. What states are we lacking in?

I think our troops need a litttle more direction.

----------


## liberteebell

> Something else to think about.
> 
> As Hillary's numbers trail behind Obama's, do you think her campaign strategists are singing Auld Lang Syne and dismantling?
> 
> No.
> 
> They're lining up the troops.
> 
> Ron Paul hasn't withdrawn from the campaign and neither should anyone else.
> ...



How can we get this through peoples' heads???

----------


## puppetmaster

never stop the fight folks, never

----------


## N13

So bound delegates revolt against the system and vote for Ron Paul?   

Sounds like a good idea.

----------


## kyleAF

> knowing we need delegates is one thing, and that has been trumpeted by us and hq for a long while now.
> 
> 1. HOW does the regular layperson BECOME A DELEGATE?
>     a. What states are open to us?
>          1. For instance, I am one in Cali - but I am not free to vote because my country/district didn't win.
> 
> 2. What states are we lacking in?
> 
> I think our troops need a litttle more direction.


Ask yourself WHY you aren't permitted to vote as you please.  When you figure that out, you'll figure out that we can easily take this nomination as long as we get our delegates into the place.  Who enforces the vote?  Your state's GOP.  The state GOP isn't at the convention, though.

(Hint: there's no reason that you can't)

----------


## Carole

Welcome DeepThroat. 

Off course, indeed.

Delegates!!!Delegates!!!Delegates!!!Delegates!!!De  legates!!!Delegates!!!

----------


## kyleAF

> It is the delegates and only the delegates that will determine the winner of the Republican nomination. McCain and Huckabee's campaign know this and they are working in this direction. You should be too.
> 
> Unbound delegates may vote for whom they like.
> 
> Bound delegates may hope for a brokered convention, or they may choose to go in opposition of party rules and vote for the candidate of their choice.



QFT.

People need to realize that the "rules" really are breakable in this case.  I'm sure we'll all figure it out / be told about it as the convention gets closer.

----------


## DeepThroat

> knowing we need delegates is one thing, and that has been trumpeted by us and hq for a long while now.
> 
> 1. HOW does the regular layperson BECOME A DELEGATE?
>     a. What states are open to us?
>          1. For instance, I am one in Cali - but I am not free to vote because my country/district didn't win.
> 
> 2. What states are we lacking in?
> 
> I think our troops need a litttle more direction.


Each state Republican Committee runs autonomously from the National Republican Committee.

This means that each state GOP Committee makes their own rules. California will be different from Texas will be different from New York. Everyone must become familiar with the rules in their own state.

The recent primaries have given allocations of delegates to candidates. There is no guarantee that the delegates will actually vote for the candidate that won their state. Various rules apply to different states.

As an example:
Some states that have had their primaries will now choose their delegates. If you want to become a delegate, you will get the petition for delegate from you state party or Board of Elections, get your required number of signatures and then be placed on the ballot for an upcoming Republican Primary where you will be voted in as a delegate.

***Each state varies on how the selection of delegates is conducted. You must become familiar with the rules in your state.***

Contact your state GOP to get the rules in your state. It may even be on the state GOP website.

----------


## DeepThroat

> How can we get this through peoples' heads???


Repetition.

Until they understand.

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

> Repetition.
> 
> Until they understand.


Thats how the MSM works.

----------


## DeepThroat

> So bound delegates revolt against the system and vote for Ron Paul?   
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.



Are you Revolutionaries?

Check the rules of delegates with your state party.

What would happen? Censure?

Can you live with that?


Make history.

----------


## ziggrl

I just voted at the Michigan state convention.  Out of 14 or 16 (I forget) delegates, 2 were committed to McCain, 2 for Huckabee.  The rest were uncommitted.  However, 1 uncommitted was a Romney, and 1 other uncommitted person introduced Mrs. Huckabee before her speech (which probably didn't please the the Republican convention who have been pushing McCain).

I did the math and voted for no to all of them.  It was an all or nothing vote.  However, I was in the minority, so they are all going.

This was my first foray into this Republican convention.  Getting involved in the Republican party from the inside takes dedication and LOTS of ass kissing for a long time.  Getting to know the "regulars" takes years.  If I was on the inside, I probably would know which way the uncommitted people were going to vote.  For me, it was a great learning experience.  I'm just not the one to deal with another layer of beauracracy.

----------


## ziggrl

> I just voted at the Michigan state convention.  Out of 14 or 16 (I forget) delegates, 2 were committed to McCain, 2 for Huckabee.  The rest were uncommitted.  However, 1 uncommitted was a Romney, and 1 other uncommitted person introduced Mrs. Huckabee before her speech (which probably didn't please the the Republican convention who have been pushing McCain).
> 
> I did the math and voted for no to all of them.  It was an all or nothing vote.  However, I was in the minority, so they are all going.
> 
> This was my first foray into this Republican convention.  Getting involved in the Republican party from the inside takes dedication and LOTS of ass kissing for a long time.  Getting to know the "regulars" takes years.  If I was on the inside, I probably would know which way the uncommitted people were going to vote.  For me, it was a great learning experience.  I'm just not the one to deal with another layer of beauracracy.


Oh yeah, I forgot to say that only the Republican regulars go to the National convention.

----------


## DeepThroat

> QFT.
> 
> People need to realize that the "rules" really are breakable in this case.  I'm sure we'll all figure it out / be told about it as the convention gets closer.





> It is the delegates and only the delegates that will determine the winner of the Republican nomination. McCain and Huckabee's campaign know this and they are working in this direction. You should be too.
> 
> Unbound delegates may vote for whom they like.
> 
> Bound delegates may hope for a brokered convention, or they may choose to go in opposition of party rules and vote for the candidate of their choice.


Exactly.

These are party rules, not the law.

----------


## wgadget

> Oh yeah, I forgot to say that only the Republican regulars go to the National convention.


Oh, really?  



From what I understand, all delegates are created equal.

We had our county mass precinct meetings today down here in GA.  Got lots of RP delegates in Cobb County!

----------


## DeepThroat

> Oh yeah, I forgot to say that only the Republican regulars go to the National convention.


That's because only the Republican Regulars played the game.

Up until now.

----------


## DeepThroat

> So I take it the DC Mega Rally is a good idea, for building additional momentum, as long as remaining states do not lose their focus from winning delegates.
> 
> Speaking of delegates, are you aware what has been going on in Louisiana
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121122
> 
> Seems, "We been robbed!!!"


Yes. The DC Rally is a good idea. It will keep everyone energized about the campaign. You are alive and well.

It will also be a good time to network with others from your own state.

The important thing is not to let this detract you from your goal of collecting delegates.

That is the most important thing in achieving victory.

----------


## pacelli

> I am a Republican and am within the party.
> 
> I have seen the belly of the beast.
> 
> Many of us in the party are angry about what has happened. We know the game.
> 
> Romney's people will never do it. Giuliani's people will never do it. They are beholden to the party. Only you can and will.
> 
> Your campaign has been taken off course. Whether you realize it or not, your opportunity to win the nomination is now greater than ever. Take hold of the reigns.
> ...




Ok, so here is a logical question- what are we supposed to do about the corruption within your organization when they lock out potential RP delegates (i.e. Louisiana)? 

Is there a 'deep throat' group within the GOP that is silently pushing Ron Paul, or are we truly on our own to spear the beast?

----------


## DeepThroat

> Ok, so here is a logical question- what are we supposed to do about the corruption within your organization when they lock out potential RP delegates (i.e. Louisiana)? 
> 
> Is there a 'deep throat' group within the GOP that is silently pushing Ron Paul, or are we truly on our own to spear the beast?


Here is the honest answer.

You are on your own to fight the beast of your state GOP Committee. I do not know the particulars of what happened in Louisiana but would guess that any kind of foul play is not new, especially in Louisiana. Have you contacted the AG? It may take the threat of a lawsuit to set them straight. It's not the first time the powers that be have tried to stack a convention.

The "deep throat" group from within the party are those that are angry that each of their candidates have made a deal with the devil and dropped out directing them to vote for McCain.

There are those that will never vote for McCain, in spite of how much the party leadership pushes it.

It will be those people that will work against the party and McCain. Some may vote for Huckabee and some Paul.

You have a very angry bunch, they may very well vote for Paul, just to spite the others.

Your greatest chance now, is that Huckabee doesn't drop out. His leaving before the convention will make it very difficult for you.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Bumped for the following reason:




> Best first post *ever*.


+1776

----------


## DeepThroat

> Is there a 'deep throat' group within the GOP that is silently pushing Ron Paul, or are we truly on our own to spear the beast?


I have met those that like Ron Paul. 

They did not endorse RP because they were towing the party line.

Some of those people have now been smacked across the face, twice.

The Giuliani supporters that switched to Romney after Rudy dropped out, had the added pleasure of having Mitt abandon them.

Some have joined the McCain camp. Others will begin to stump for Paul.

Regardless of who does what with who. The point is, you can take over the National Convention, if you have the delegates.

----------


## orp

[QUOTE=DeepThroat;1273627]I am a Republican and am within the party.

I have seen the belly of the beast.

Many of us in the party are angry about what has happened. We know the game.

Romney's people will never do it. Giuliani's people will never do it. They are beholden to the party. Only you can and will.

Your campaign has been taken off course. Whether you realize it or not, your opportunity to win the nomination is now greater than ever. Take hold of the reigns.

Steady mind and steady planning.


Please pay close attention to what deepThroat is saying. This game is far from  over.
Not until the fat lady sings!  How many big games are won in the last two minutes?  This is the biggest game in our lifetimes; this is for our country.

I was County Chair in the GOP for many years. I also know this beast from the inside.
There are a lot of good people in here, but so many are totally brainwashed.
Also, there are not a few who understand what is really going on and can be expected to come on board for Ron if we do not falter. 

Right now, focus on one thing only  - GOP Delegates...In our state we are pulling out all stops to get as many as possible. Don't fall for the MSM line that "it's over".

Double, triple your efforts....One goal: win that convention vote for Ron Paul.

----------


## LEK

I know this has been asked before but...forgive me...if your primary is over, there is no way to become a delagate? I am in SC. It's hard to sit on the sidelines. 

If the answer is no, what can we sideliners be doing in the mean-time?

----------


## LEK

> knowing we need delegates is one thing, and that has been trumpeted by us and hq for a long while now.
> 
> 1. HOW does the regular layperson BECOME A DELEGATE?
>     a. What states are open to us?
>          1. For instance, I am one in Cali - but I am not free to vote because my country/district didn't win.
> 
> 2. What states are we lacking in?
> 
> I think our troops need a litttle more direction.


+1,000,000,000

----------


## DeepThroat

> I know this has been asked before but...forgive me...if your primary is over, there is no way to become a delagate? I am in SC. It's hard to sit on the sidelines. 
> 
> If the answer is no, what can we sideliners be doing in the mean-time?


Not necessarily true.

There are states that have held their primary and not yet chosen their delegates. 

The primary and the delegate election process are two separate events.

Every state GOP sets their own rules. Contact your state GOP committee to get the facts.

*South Carolina*
http://www.scgop.com/default.aspx

----------


## LEK

From June, 2007 :"Become a Delegate or Ron Paul will Not be President - by Devvy Kidd" 
http://www.freedomsphoenix.com/Featu...?InfoNo=020018

And:  http://www3.webng.com/ronpaul/becomedelegate.html

Same message as Deep Throat.
Wish I had known then what I know now.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> I have met those that like Ron Paul. 
> 
> They did not endorse RP because they were towing the party line.
> 
> Some of those people have now been smacked across the face, twice.
> 
> The Giuliani supporters that switched to Romney after Rudy dropped out, had the added pleasure of having Mitt abandon them.
> 
> Some have joined the McCain camp. Others will begin to stump for Paul.
> ...


While this link is a start;

https://voters.ronpaul2008.com/grass...gatesignup.php

I would imagine everyone should review their own state rules in case HQ has miised something. 

I, for one, am encouraged to hear that there is anger brewing inside the GOP against... enemies, foreign and domestic. ISTM that the upper crust has always been working to insure a Hillary victory. Traitors, to our party and our country. 

Righteous anger is a very powerful force...

----------


## LEK

> Not necessarily true.
> 
> There are states that have held their primary and not yet chosen their delegates. 
> 
> The primary and the delegate election process are two separate events.
> 
> Every state GOP sets their own rules. Contact your state GOP committee to get the facts.
> 
> *South Carolina*
> http://www.scgop.com/default.aspx


Thanks - will do.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> How can we get this through peoples' heads???


Mods... sticky, please?

----------


## LEK

*From : How to Become a Delegate to the Republican National Convention from Your State* http://www3.webng.com/ronpaul/delegatestates.html
(This above link is excellent.  It gives links to the rules for different states.  Forgive me if I'm a late bloomer. )

An even better way would be to look up all Ron Paul contributers in your zip code. Once you have your list, just contact them about becoming a delegate or ask them to vote for you as a delegate since they're already supporters!

Here's the FEC link to find those who donated:
http://www.fec.gov/DisclosureSearch/...searchKeyword=

----------


## DeepThroat

> While this link is a start;
> 
> https://voters.ronpaul2008.com/grass...gatesignup.php
> 
> I would imagine everyone should review their own state rules in case HQ has miised something. 
> 
> I, for one, am encouraged to hear that there is anger brewing inside the GOP against... enemies, foreign and domestic. ISTM that the upper crust has always been working to insure a Hillary victory. Traitors, to our party and our country. 
> 
> Righteous anger is a very powerful force...


That link may be a start but it isn't complete.

I know of at least one state not listed on that link that has held their primary but have not gone through the delegate selection process yet.

Please check with your state GOP for specifics in your state.

----------


## DeepThroat

> Please pay close attention to what deepThroat is saying. This game is far from  over.
> Not until the fat lady sings!  How many big games are won in the last two minutes?  This is the biggest game in our lifetimes; this is for our country.
> 
> I was County Chair in the GOP for many years. I also know this beast from the inside.
> There are a lot of good people in here, but so many are totally brainwashed.
> Also, there are not a few who understand what is really going on and can be expected to come on board for Ron if we do not falter. 
> 
> Right now, focus on one thing only  - GOP Delegates...In our state we are pulling out all stops to get as many as possible. Don't fall for the MSM line that "it's over".
> 
> Double, triple your efforts....One goal: win that convention vote for Ron Paul.


You are so right.

The bottom line is....take over the Convention.

That's how it's done.

Make history.

----------


## Ball

Exactlyforget the march (for now) and focus on winning delegates!

Then storm the convention

----------


## Revolution9

> You are so right.
> 
> The bottom line is....take over the Convention.
> 
> That's how it's done.
> 
> Make history.


Great thread. Welcome aboard.

Naysayers and prevaricating obfscators take note.. yer gambits cannot be played out any more.

We WILL make history. 

Best
Randy

----------


## TruthAtLast

> Exactlyforget the march (for now) and focus on winning delegates!
> 
> Then storm the convention


or the march can be AT the convention.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

DeepThroat and orp, assuming you are legitimate "insiders" wanting to help, this is the most inspring thread I've read in a long time - thank you! 

FYI - the focus in my area has been entirely on delegates lately.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

If you guys read the whole thread you will see that the OP considers the DC- Rally to be important for other reasons. There is no reason we cannot plan and hold the rally as well as MAKE SURE we get every single last delegate possible. I, also, figure we should have a massive presence both inside and outside the RNC in St Paul

Everyone should revisit their state GOP websites/contacts and double check on the delegate situation. Double, triple, google our efforts. Whatever it takes!!! We are winning in ways that are reverberating throughout the country. Pour it on. RESTORE THE REPUBLIC. It truly is up to us. Let it not be said we did not do everything possible. Let it be said, Damn, they did it

----------


## FreeTraveler

> I, also, figure we should have a massive presence both inside and outside the RNC in St Paul.


The RNC is looking for 8,000 VOLUNTEERS to work at the convention!!! 

http://www.gopconvention.com/volunteers/default.aspx




> recruit more than 8,000 volunteers, who will *perform key duties and play crucial roles* in the areas of transportation, *information services*, hospitality, and special events during the week of the convention.


If you're not a delegate, there's a lot of interesting power offered here.

----------


## billjarrett

Wish I could be part of this, Illinois votes for delegates on Super Tuesday, petitions are run in the previous fall and you need ALOT of signatures to get on there.

Not a very Ron Paul friendly system around these parts..

----------


## liberteebell

> DeepThroat and orp, assuming you are legitimate "insiders" wanting to help, this is the most inspring thread I've read in a long time - thank you! 
> 
> FYI - the focus in my area has been entirely on delegates lately.



Funny, I was just thinking that this thread has given me the same emotional boost and inspiratioin that (dare I say it?) the billionaire thread did.   And did I ever need it after our dismal primary on Tuesday.

----------


## wgadget

> or the march can be AT the convention.


Uh, perhaps the SECOND march can be at the convention.  Nice idea...

----------


## mdh

> I am a Republican and am within the party.
> 
> I have seen the belly of the beast.
> 
> Many of us in the party are angry about what has happened. We know the game.
> 
> Romney's people will never do it. Giuliani's people will never do it. They are beholden to the party. Only you can and will.
> 
> Your campaign has been taken off course. Whether you realize it or not, your opportunity to win the nomination is now greater than ever. Take hold of the reigns.
> ...


Why thank you - but we need a lot more than luck.  What you've said here is what I've been thinking, and what I've been doing personally.  I can't do it alone, but I think I have a solid force here in WV.  Once we've done it, others will follow suit.  Keep an eye out for West Virginia to be the trend setter for the nation if I have anything to say about it!

----------


## billjarrett

> The RNC is looking for 8,000 VOLUNTEERS to work at the convention!!! 
> 
> http://www.gopconvention.com/volunteers/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not a delegate, there's a lot of interesting power offered here.


So, there could be something for a disgruntled Republican Systems/Network admin with 15 years experience to do?

----------


## TruthAtLast

> The RNC is looking for 8,000 VOLUNTEERS to work at the convention!!! 
> 
> http://www.gopconvention.com/volunteers/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not a delegate, there's a lot of interesting power offered here.


haha, that would suck if all of the McCain and Huck delegates were locked in their room or got lost on the way to the convention.

----------


## liberteebell

> haha, that would suck if all of the McCain and Huck delegates were locked in their room or got lost on the way to the convention.


ROFL!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Mods... sticky, please?


Just keep bumping, stickies are often overlooked, we can sticky later after everyone is aware of what is going on here. 

The OP has this list:

Think.
Plan.
Organize.
Act.
Win!

We have seen step one - Think

Make History

----------


## DeepThroat

> or the march can be AT the convention.


Your Revolution is in its infancy.

Sign waving, a revolution it does not make, that is planting the seeds.

Did you believe the red carpet would be unrolled at your feet, leading the way to the White House?

Did you think it would be that simple?

Did you think there would be no fight and those that have held the strangle hold would obediently acquiesce?

You have seen months of media distortion. Have you now acquiesced because those same media distorters have led you to believe there is no hope?

Is this your Revolution?

It is your last breath.

_We will not tire, we will not falter, and we will not fail._  Remember those words.

Your Revolution will not be one of guns and blood, it will be a political Revolution and it will be fought at the RNC Convention.

That is your battle ground.

----------


## Hook

DeepThroat..... I love it.

----------


## BrettCates

Infiltrate. Persuade. Win.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

bump - on the way out the door

Let it be said, "damn, we did it"

Become a delegate

Make History

----------


## FreeTraveler

> So, there could be something for a disgruntled Republican Systems/Network admin with 15 years experience to do?


My guess is that you could probably do a lot for your nation with those credentials. The sooner you volunteer, the better the position you'll get.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Infiltrate. Persuade. Win.


http://www.gopconvention.com/volunteers/default.aspx

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## FreeTraveler

> haha, that would suck if all of the McCain and Huck delegates were locked in their room or got lost on the way to the convention.


Yeah, or if their bus driver ran out of gas or had bus trouble, or the candy in the box lunches turned out to be Ex-Lax...

----------


## DeepThroat

*Now is when the Revolution begins.


Step Two
Plan*

No war has ever been won without a plan.

This is the foundation. 

It is impossible for one to know all the rules of each state GOP. It is incumbent on you to contact your state party on Tuesday and learn the rules.

Also, check your state committee's website this weekend to see if they have information available online.

Have your questions prepared.
How many delegates in the state? Are the spots filled? How many available?Is it a winner take all state?Are the delegates unbound?If delegates are bound, then for how many rounds?What is the process for becoming a delegate? Is it by petition? How many signatures required?Can delegates be uncommitted?

Think over the next day, read about your state and be prepared for your call. Time is of the essence.

Gather as much information as possible for your state. This is the grunt work, the unglamorous part of politics that turns many off and away.

It is here that people fail because they can't understand the process or find it tedious and unsexy. This is how your opponents win. They know the ropes by heart. In due time, so will you.

*We will then take this information and post it in a central location.* Be ready to take all you have learned and condense it in understandable terms and represent the rules of your state. 

Note - Thank you to Jim for reaching out to me.

You are about to enter a new arena of politics.

It isn't a warm, fuzzy place.

It won't be friendly.

It's cold and dirty and you will only have each other.

You will now prepare for your Revolution.
_
Bend like the reed rather than break like the oak when the winds of change blow
_

You will make history.

----------


## Revolution9

> Your Revolution is in its infancy.
> 
> Sign waving, a revolution it does not make, that is planting the seeds.
> 
> Did you believe the red carpet would be unrolled at your feet, leading the way to the White House?
> 
> Did you think it would be that simple?
> 
> Did you think there would be no fight and those that have held the strangle hold would obediently acquiesce?
> ...


I love it. They cannot outthink us. We have a million IQ's arrayed for every one they let in their gate. While their thinktanks sleep and have cocktails and chase fancy consumer goods we stay awake 24 hours a day, seven days a wekk around the world creatng, strategizing, getting our boots on the ground andf filling out the reams of paperwork. We knew the red carpet was not going to be laid and that we would have to weave every thread of it together ourselves, with the help of Ron and his bedrock principles and the message a perfect politcal ad econmoic storm in close coupling and his wife's cookbook Cause where would America be without Mom and Apple Pie. The troops are learning or are aware of MSM malfeasance. It is a good thing perhaps in that many formers eyes that were shut o the manipulation are now opened and know how they play the gambits out.

Your presence here at this time is a blessing. Thank you for keeping the troops pumped.

Best Regards
Randy

----------


## Revolution9

> , or the candy in the box lunches turned out to be Ex-Lax...


hehehe..Their think tanks would never come up with this. They always gotta kill or maim or wreak mayhem. Simple minded little ivory tower hitlers for the most part.

Randy

----------


## Cowlesy

> I love it. They cannot outthink us. We have a million IQ's arrayed for every one they let in their gate. While their thinktanks sleep and have cocktails and chase fancy consumer goods we stay awake 24 hours a day, seven days a wekk around the world creatng, strategizing, getting our boots on the ground andf filling out the reams of paperwork. We knew the red carpet was not going to be laid and that we would have to weave every thread of it together ourselves, with the help of Ron and his bedrock principles and the message a perfect politcal ad econmoic storm in close coupling and his wife's cookbook Cause where would America be without Mom and Apple Pie. The troops are learning or are aware of MSM malfeasance. It is a good thing perhaps in that many formers eyes that were shut o the manipulation are now opened and know how they play the gambits out.
> 
> Your presence here at this time is a blessing. Thank you for keeping the troops pumped.
> 
> Best Regards
> Randy




Quoted, for F'ing TRUTH ("QFT")

----------


## billjarrett

Hmm. I just thought of something. GOP is relying on these volunteers. We seem to be good at, as we've proved many times, "spamming". I wonder if we could start a convention volunteer no show campaign. There would be really no way to sort out those that will show and those that won't. But, could you imagine expecting 8000 volunteers and having 500-1000 actually show up? Just throwing that out there.

----------


## pacelli

> Hmm. I just thought of something. GOP is relying on these volunteers. We seem to be good at, as we've proved many times, "spamming". I wonder if we could start a convention volunteer no show campaign. There would be really no way to sort out those that will show and those that won't. But, could you imagine expecting 8000 volunteers and having 500-1000 actually show up? Just throwing that out there.


Signing up now.

----------


## N13

Only Ron Paul can pull the sword from the stone and hold the grail in his hands.

We must seize what is rightfully ours.

"Will to power"

Make this happen people.  

This movement cannot die.  This is as certain as mathematical turths.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Hmm. I just thought of something. GOP is relying on these volunteers. We seem to be good at, as we've proved many times, "spamming". I wonder if we could start a convention volunteer no show campaign. There would be really no way to sort out those that will show and those that won't. But, could you imagine expecting 8000 volunteers and having 500-1000 actually show up? Just throwing that out there.


Think how much MORE powerful it would be to have 8,000 Ron Paul Volunteers there running everything from data processing to transportation!

----------


## billjarrett

> Think how much MORE powerful it would be to have 8,000 Ron Paul Volunteers there running everything from data processing to transportation!


Actually, we can do both. No reason you can't sign up and actually go to cause problems.

No reason you can't sign up and protest outside, or hang out on your lazyboy either.

Basically make it an HR nightmare.

Imagine expecting 8000, getting 1000, and having half of them being agent provocateurs. lol

Edit: Although this suggestion is WAY out there, wonder if we could enlist the talents of http://www.improveverywhere.com/ lol

----------


## pacelli

> Only Ron Paul can pull the sword from the stone and hold the grail in his hands.
> 
> We must seize what is rightfully ours.
> 
> "Will to power"
> 
> Make this happen people.  
> 
> This movement cannot die.  This is as certain as mathematical turths.


Make no mistake. This movement will NEVER die.  After we have political success, Ron's going to need some people online to help educate those people that are still asleep. And they'll eventually thank us for it.

----------


## TruthAtLast

> Make no mistake. This movement will NEVER die.  After we have political success, Ron's going to need some people online to help educate those people that are still asleep. And they'll eventually thank us for it.


It sounds like we waking people up from the Matrix.  Some people may not be ready to be unplugged.

----------


## billjarrett

> Actually, we can do both. No reason you can't sign up and actually go to cause problems.
> 
> No reason you can't sign up and protest outside, or hang out on your lazyboy either.
> 
> Basically make it an HR nightmare.
> 
> Imagine expecting 8000, getting 1000, and having half of them being agent provocateurs. lol
> 
> Edit: Although this suggestion is WAY out there, wonder if we could enlist the talents of http://www.improveverywhere.com/ lol


Thinking more about this. This wouldn't just be a Ron Paul effort, in fact, best not to put his name on it at all.

We could make new friends with the Hucksters and the Democrats, and anyone else with a few minutes and an internet connection.

----------


## fight4liberty

> or the march can be AT the convention.


What about this idea?  Sounds interesting.  

Even if we had a big one earlier at DC what about having a mini-march (5000 or so) at the convention with signs T-shirts, etc.

It could influence or soften leaner dissatisfied delegates!

----------


## Revolution9

> What about this idea?  Sounds interesting.  
> 
> Even if we had a big one earlier at DC what about having a mini-march (5000 or so) at the convention with signs T-shirts, etc.
> 
> It could influence or soften leaner dissatisfied delegates!


There will be way more than 5000 at ST PAUL Minneapolis (the city of the Goddess of LOVE). After all..this one goes down in the history books for all time.. 

Best
Randy

----------


## Penners

Questions and comment for DeepThroat.

First, I thank God that you joined this forum and made your post.  And I thank YOU.  Your words have renewed my hope and determination.   

My questions are:

(1) Will you continue to join/instruct/inspire/assist us on this forum
(2) You made references to  "your fight", "your saving grace".... rather than "our fight" / "our saving grace"..... why?  
(3) To whom do we give the information you requested we gather about our state delegates.

----------


## DeepThroat

> Questions and comment for DeepThroat.
> 
> First, I thank God that you joined this forum and made your post.  And I thank YOU.  Your words have renewed my hope and determination.   
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> (1) Will you continue to join/instruct/inspire/assist us on this forum
> (2) You made references to  "your fight", "your saving grace".... rather than "our fight" / "our saving grace"..... why?  
> (3) To whom do we give the information you requested we gather about our state delegates.


Thank you for your kind words. I am happy to hear that I have been able to help you and hopefully others, maintain your strength, will and determination.

To answer your questions.

*(1) Will you continue to join/instruct/inspire/assist us on this forum*
I hope to remain here for as long as it takes, as long as my presence will be useful and welcomed and, hopefully until victory.

*(2) You made references to  "your fight", "your saving grace".... rather than "our fight" / "our saving grace"..... why? * 
Not for any reason that I could rationally define. Maybe it's because as a new poster, I felt a bit of separation from you as a group. Maybe it was for dramatic effect and just writing style. Perhaps because behind this wall of anonymity, it is easier for me to convey my message by slightly distancing myself. After all, I have essentially advocated winning the Convention by attrition numbers and any means possible. That would make me a bit of a heretic within the party.  There is no dishonorable intention and I did not even realize that my writing could be misconstrued in any other manner than how I intended to be.

Please make no mistake. I support Ron Paul, always have. I am on your side.

*(3) To whom do we give the information you requested we gather about our state delegates.*
I believe there are other parts of the forum that are specific to each state. 

One of the posters on this board has given me the link to a site that ironically, has been designed with the intention of something like this. Talk about lucky breaks!

Isn't it great that RPaul supporters have all these resources at their disposal. It's just a matter of being able to connect the dots and build the tower.

Each state will have their own Editor and will have to be registered as such. I leave that up to the webmaster to determine how he will weed out any moles. He is probably familiar with the screen names from this forum.

http://newr3volution.com/

Part of inspiring is to also keep people engaged and making certain that people understand. I hope to do this by taking it one step at a time. Nothing would be worse than losing people because they were unable to grasp the concept.

Hope this answered your questions.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> There will be way more than 5000 at ST PAUL Minneapolis (the city of the Goddess of LOVE). After all..this one goes down in the history books for all time.. 
> 
> Best
> Randy


 
PLEASE, if you're going to St. Paul as a protester, spend some time researching the Democratic Convention in Chicago in 1968, and BE PREPARED for whatever TPTB decide to try. They've had 40 years to improve their weapons and to get nastier and meaner.  VIDEO TAPE EVERYTHING! A live video feed so they can't confiscate the recording is almost a requirement.

Short version: lots of injuries, lots of bogus arrests for "inciting violence" when it was the police and agent provocateurs that actually caused the incidents.

Note that the "Chicago Seven" were eventually cleared of all charges, but they spent lots of time in jail and lots of money on lawyers before they got there.

----------


## Thomas Paine

It's a shame the campaign has devolved to this.  Those incompetents in HQ really snatched defeat from the jaws of victory by blowing it in Iowa and NH when they had a $20 Million warchest that was 400% greater than McCain's at the time.

----------


## DeepThroat

> It's a shame the campaign has devolved to this.  Those incompetents in HQ really snatched defeat from the jaws of victory by blowing it in Iowa and NH when they had a $20 Million warchest that was 400% greater than McCain's at the time.


I understand your frustration. What's done is done.

The very thing that helped make this campaign so spirited has also been its greatest obstacle. No other major campaign would have allowed supporters to act on their own behalf and work independently from the HQs. Direction always come from central station. The decision making was not in our hands.

We can discuss the plus and minuses of the HQs until we're blue in the face, but we must recognize that it is what it is.

When our minds become clouded, remember the mission. Win the Convention.

Stay on course.

----------


## orp

> Hmm. I just thought of something. GOP is relying on these volunteers. We seem to be good at, as we've proved many times, "spamming". I wonder if we could start a convention volunteer no show campaign. There would be really no way to sort out those that will show and those that won't. But, could you imagine expecting 8000 volunteers and having 500-1000 actually show up? Just throwing that out there.


My preference would be to have  8,000 Ron Paul supporters volunteer, show up and spend their time enthusiastically supporting Ron Paul. You just can't have too many Ron Paul supporters "on the inside" during the convention.

If you can't be a delegate, you can always be a volunteer and STORM THAT CONVENTION!  In every way possible, we need to strive to "own it".....

----------


## molly_pitcher

I would like to interject some of my own experiences here, if I may.  

After Stooper Tuesday, I headed the voices of fellow supporters who asked that we mobilize and began working.  I stepped away from my computer and stepped outside into the cold and began talking to people.  I quickly realized that this was one election in which my only allies were people like me, people with strength, common sense, and scruples.  

People will listen, the trick is to discover what they are about, and capitalize on how Ron Paul helps them.

First question: What party is he from?  I always state, "he reaches across party lines.  People in all parties are voting for him because he represents..." (insert: goodness, common sense, personal liberties- whatever may grab that particular person).  I have found that immediately crowning him Republican makes some walk away, who could otherwise spread the message.

Example:  The farmer.  I'm in a rural area and use the slim jim dedicated to farmers specifically.  On that slim jim, they talk about the electronic tagging, which can turn into a discussion on the REAL ID as we discuss how this could be implemented in humans, and it can go on and on.

Middle-Aged people seem to enjoy the health-care issue.

Soldiers and Vets are given the correlating slim jim.

I make sure I drop Prodigy's name to our youth and African American's.

Paul has something for everyone!  Learn to win friends and influence enemies!  A happy smile and a clean look go a long way with people.  Everyone wants to hear his message, even if they don't realize it.

----------


## JimInNY

> Each state will have their own Editor and will have to be registered as such. I leave that up to the webmaster to determine how he will weed out any moles. He is probably familiar with the screen names from this forum.
> 
> http://newr3volution.com/


The only real plan I have to eliminate moles at this point is to keep tabs on what gets posted by editors, and constantly create db backups in case of internal attack. I'm really not sure of any other effective way to combat infiltration. 

Suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## Revolution9

> PLEASE, if you're going to St. Paul as a protester, spend some time researching the Democratic Convention in Chicago in 1968, and BE PREPARED for whatever TPTB decide to try. They've had 40 years to improve their weapons and to get nastier and meaner.  VIDEO TAPE EVERYTHING! A live video feed so they can't confiscate the recording is almost a requirement.
> 
> Short version: lots of injuries, lots of bogus arrests for "inciting violence" when it was the police and agent provocateurs that actually caused the incidents.
> 
> Note that the "Chicago Seven" were eventually cleared of all charges, but they spent lots of time in jail and lots of money on lawyers before they got there.


Those same clowns are behind the Obama machine at the local level there. I know well what goes on.. I am a chlld of the sixties. Lets say if i had a degree in this it would be a Master of Arts. I intend to make sure folks do not get trapped in such scenarios. 

Best Regards
Randy

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I was on the road, in the process of moving (very slowly-lol) from HI to NY, when the whole delegate selection process was going on here. From my reading of this link,

http://www.elections.state.ny.us/NYS...ssCalendar.pdf

It looks like there is no way for me to get inside with-out volunteering. So that is what I intend on doing.

I wonder at those who always think of any gathering as a "protest". Going somewhere to show support is not protesting. IMO - Republicans that plan on protesting a Republican event are planning on shooting themselves in the foot

----------


## IPSecure

Could we possibly influence the cab drivers and the hotel transport people to maybe or maybe not have break-downs, take a wrong turn, etc... depending on who the riders support is for?

When in Rome....

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Could we possibly influence the cab drivers and the hotel transport people to maybe or maybe not have break-downs, take a wrong turn, etc... depending on who the riders support is for?
> 
> When in Rome....


Beware of BlowBack!!!

The battlefield is a scene of constant chaos. The winner will be the one who controls that chaos, both his own and the enemies. 
 Napoleon Bonaparte

----------


## FreeTraveler

> I was on the road, in the process of moving (very slowly-lol) from HI to NY, when the whole delegate selection process was going on here. From my reading of this link,
> 
> http://www.elections.state.ny.us/NYS...ssCalendar.pdf
> 
> It looks like there is no way for me to get inside with-out volunteering. So that is what I intend on doing.
> 
> I wonder at those who always think of any gathering as a "protest". Going somewhere to show support is not protesting. IMO - Republicans that plan on protesting a Republican event are planning on shooting themselves in the foot


My bad. I agree the word "protest" was ill-chosen. Support is a better word. That does not negate the need for extra care knowing they will be hoping to cast the supporters in the worst possible negative light, and will do whatever they need to make that happen.

----------


## LEK

Not trying to de-rail this thread just wanted an opinion from Deep Throat about the write-in option : 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121587

Thanks.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Could we possibly influence the cab drivers and the hotel transport people to maybe or maybe not have break-downs, take a wrong turn, etc... depending on who the riders support is for?
> 
> When in Rome....


Not that I'm advocating anything, but you should never involve third parties in any form of "pranking" because if they can be bought, someone else can always pay more.

If a Ron Paul supporter ends up as a bus driver and gets lost with a whole group of McCain delegates from some hotel, that's between him and his ability to follow a map, not between him, the media, and some bus driver who says he was bribed to get lost.

Just sayin'...

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

The bus driver took a wrong turn at albuquerque eh?

----------


## Highstreet

> I am a Republican and am within the party.
> 
> I have seen the belly of the beast.
> 
> Many of us in the party are angry about what has happened. We know the game.
> 
> Romney's people will never do it. Giuliani's people will never do it. They are beholden to the party. Only you can and will.
> 
> Your campaign has been taken off course. Whether you realize it or not, your opportunity to win the nomination is now greater than ever. Take hold of the reigns.
> ...


Welcome to the forums.

HQ is finally caught up to the Grassroots.
https://voters.ronpaul2008.com/grass...gatesignup.php

----------


## kyleAF

Affecting the volunteer process or the behind-the-scenes convention support won't get us a win.  We just need to get our delegates there and vote according to what is right, not according to what is written in the rules.

Delegate trips are expensive (4 days away from work!).  Start saving money now, in case the campaign can't finance you.

----------


## IPSecure

> Beware of BlowBack!!!
> 
> The battlefield is a scene of constant chaos. The winner will be the one who controls that chaos, both his own and the enemies. 
>  Napoleon Bonaparte



I guess that I am really frustrated over the media, what Louisiana GOP did, the New Hampshire nonsense, etc...

Sometimes I believe the only way we can win, is to play dirty like everyone else.

I wish this were not the case, due to the fact that Ron Paul is so honest, it might look bad for the Revolution.


'Tanks & Missiles to Deep Throat.

----------


## Working Poor

I I am for this being a "sticky post" too. Thank you so much "Deep Throat" for posting this info and for lending your strength.

----------


## mudburn

> I guess that I am really frustrated over the media, what Louisiana GOP did, the New Hampshire nonsense, etc...
> 
> Sometimes I believe the only way we can win, is to play dirty like everyone else.
> 
> I wish this were not the case, due to the fact that Ron Paul is so honest, it might look bad for the Revolution.


As frustrated as any of us have been, are, or might be, we should remember that, even though it's unofficially, we are representing Ron Paul in what we do, how we do it, what we say, and how we say it. What would Ron do? I respect, admire, and love Ron Paul for the man of character he is. All of his supporters should aspire to emulate and reproduce that level of integrity, honesty, and character.

I am excited about the prospect of shaping things in a meaningful way and fighting for the message of liberty and freedom, the very foundation of our nation at the national convention. I am pursuing being a delegate here in KY. I have no experience in politics of any sort, but for this cause, I am getting involved.

dp

----------


## Penners

> I am for this being a "sticky post" too. Thank you so much "Deep Throat" for posting this info and for lending your strength.


bump

----------


## DeepThroat

> Not trying to de-rail this thread just wanted an opinion from Deep Throat about the write-in option : 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121587
> 
> Thanks.


That would depend on your goal.

If you're trying to put out a protest vote, by all means, go for it.

If you're thinking of doing it because you believe it will get Ron Paul elected, my guess is, it won't work.

IMAO.

----------


## DeepThroat

For the benefit of those that may have missed these points on the thread.

We need to be on the same page if we're all on board.

*Our mission:* Get the Republican nomination for Ron Paul.
*Strategy:* Obtaining majority delegates on our side at the Convention.
*Tactic:* Becoming Delegates and using this position to influence to get votes and vote in our favor, by any means possible.

*Steps:*
Think.
Plan.
Organize.
Act.
Win!




> *Step One
> Think*
> 
> Did anyone really believe that sign waving and flyering would break the GOP machine and win the primary? Did you think that was all there was?
> 
> What it did was accomplish something bigger than you may realize. A connected network of spirited and dedicated RP supporters. No other campaign has this. In fact, every other campaign works against having that in order to keep control and direct campaign efforts in the direction they want.
> 
> Yours is unique. Use it to your advantage.
> 
> ...





> *Step Two
> Plan*
> 
> No war has ever been won without a plan.
> 
> This is the foundation.
> 
> It is impossible for one to know all the rules of each state GOP. It is incumbent on you to contact your state party on Tuesday and learn the rules.
> 
> ...




Do not retreat. Do not be afraid.

Steady mind.

Steadfast heart.

The battle will be fought in St. Paul, Minneapolis. September 1-4, 2008.

_THESE are the times that try men's souls. The summer soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their country; but he that stands by it now, deserves the love and thanks of man and woman._

Onward.

----------


## nate895

Hey, DeepThroat, if the RNC manages to break their own rules and allow the Louisiana delegation (and others if they broke the rules) on the floor, and we know we can't win, would holding a rump convention to nominate Ron Paul be fine?

----------


## hillertexas

> Hey, DeepThroat, if the RNC manages to break their own rules and allow the Louisiana delegation (and others if they broke the rules) on the floor, and we know we can't win, would holding a rump convention to nominate Ron Paul be fine?


Along these same lines... If all rules are internal, can the rules concerning how the nominee is chosen i.e. how many delegates are needed to secure the nomination, be changed internally as well?

----------


## nate895

> Along these same lines... If all rules are internal, can the rules concerning how the nominee is chosen i.e. how many delegates are needed to secure the nomination, be changed internally as well?


They can't, but you can suspend the rules. You can only change the rules for the next convention. I say we make it so that only caucuses count and that Washington State gets to go first, since Ron Paul would have won if we went first, it was hard turning people out for a candidate who hasn't won yet.

----------


## hillertexas

> They can't, but you can suspend the rules. You can only change the rules for the next convention.


Right...but isn't this an internal rule as well?

I started thinking about this after Louisiana when they went against their own rule of declaring how the caucus would work 1 year? ahead of time.  They changed it 2 days ahead of time and then were like "Well those are internal rules (the rule about declaring the process well ahead of time), and we can change internal rules".

----------


## CJP

> Actually, we can do both. No reason you can't sign up and actually go [to the Nat'l Convention] to cause problems.
> 
> No reason you can't sign up and protest outside, or hang out on your lazyboy either.
> 
> Basically make it an HR nightmare.
> 
> Imagine expecting 8000, getting 1000, and having half of them being agent provocateurs. lol


*For God's sake, don't do anything like this!!*  The Party will hate us (and, by association, our message) for years if act like $#@!s and monkeywrench.  

If you're saying to yourself "so what, I don't care if those fascists hate us!", then *you are missing the entire point of this thread.*

Third parties can never win under our current system (too long to explain why here), so we must take over one of the two major parties.  And the GOP is the natural choice because they, at least historically, have been on the side of smaller government.  Yes, they are wrong on the war issue and often wrong on civil liberties, but many Republicans _can_ be swayed to our side of these issues by getting them to look at things from a anti-gov't, pro-individual-freedom, America-first perspective.  On the other hand, you will _never, ever_ get Democrats to give up their fundamental belief in the big-government nanny state.

Quite a few libertarians who have realized they were wasting their time in the LP have already quiety joined the GOP.  These people are glad to have the Revolution join in the fight for the soul of the Party. 

So, ironically, though the GOP is currently a bastion for the neocon evil that has infected it, *the Republican Party is the greatest realistic hope for the policical future of this country.  Every one of us who is willing should get active in the Party and make friends, not enemies.*  After you schmooze and make friends, you will find your allies and gently convert others to your ideas.  When you are strong enough, _then_ you will be able to root out the unredeemable fascists, re-write the platform, and take back the party and the country.

And yes, this may take years.  If you give a damn you must be prepared to be in it for the long haul.  But take heart in the fact that no other political force in this country has the _passion for ideas_ that we do.  Nothing is even close.  So if we direct our energies to rebuilding a party, precinct-by-precinct, we _will_ win this Revolution.

----------


## nate895

> Right...but isn't this an internal rule as well?
> 
> I started thinking about this after Louisiana when they went against their own rule of declaring how the caucus would work 1 year? ahead of time.  They changed it 2 days ahead of time and then were like "Well those are internal rules (the rule about declaring the process well ahead of time), and we can change internal rules".


You can't change internal rules right before they are to be put into effect, unless if you were to reconvene the last convention. Only the body that makes the rules can change the rules, so only the 2004 GOP Convention can change the 2008 GOP Convention rules, it is confusing, but it is how it works.

----------


## nate895

> *For God's sake, don't do anything like this!!*  The Party will hate us (and, by association, our message) for years if act like $#@!s and monkeywrench.  
> 
> If you're saying to yourself "so what, I don't care if those fascists hate us!", then *you are missing the entire point of this thread.*
> 
> Third parties can never win under our current system (too long to explain why here), so we must take over one of the two major parties.  And the GOP is the natural choice because they, at least historically, have been on the side of smaller government.  Yes, they are wrong on the war issue and often wrong on civil liberties, but many Republicans _can_ be swayed to our side of these issues by getting them to look at things from a anti-gov't, pro-individual-freedom, America-first perspective.  On the other hand, you will _never, ever_ get Democrats to give up their fundamental belief in the big-government nanny state.
> 
> Quite a few libertarians who have realized they were wasting their time in the LP have already quiety joined the GOP.  These people are glad to have the Revolution join in the fight for the soul of the Party. 
> 
> So, ironically, though the GOP is currently a bastion for the neocon evil that has infected it, *the Republican Party is the greatest realistic hope for the policical future of this country.  Every one of us who is willing should get active in the Party and make friends, not enemies.*  After you schmooze and make friends, you will find your allies and gently convert others to your ideas.  When you are strong enough, _then_ you will be able to root out the unredeemable fascists, re-write the platform, and take back the party and the country.
> ...


This is a way to take control of it. The way you put yourself up for the GOP nomination is if you are a conquering hero. If they nominate McCain, a good third of the party will be completely dissatisfied with the nominee, so if we nominate our own person and stand up for small government conservatism, then we are the conservatives' hero for 2012, and the "heir" to the party, we just need to find someone who we can unite behind to support.

----------


## kill the banks

> *For God's sake, don't do anything like this!!*  The Party will hate us (and, by association, our message) for years if act like $#@!s and monkeywrench.  
> 
> If you're saying to yourself "so what, I don't care if those fascists hate us!", then *you are missing the entire point of this thread.*
> 
> Third parties can never win under our current system (too long to explain why here), so we must take over one of the two major parties.  And the GOP is the natural choice because they, at least historically, have been on the side of smaller government.  Yes, they are wrong on the war issue and often wrong on civil liberties, but many Republicans _can_ be swayed to our side of these issues by getting them to look at things from a anti-gov't, pro-individual-freedom, America-first perspective.  On the other hand, you will _never, ever_ get Democrats to give up their fundamental belief in the big-government nanny state.
> 
> Quite a few libertarians who have realized they were wasting their time in the LP have already quiety joined the GOP.  These people are glad to have the Revolution join in the fight for the soul of the Party. 
> 
> So, ironically, though the GOP is currently a bastion for the neocon evil that has infected it, *the Republican Party is the greatest realistic hope for the policical future of this country.  Every one of us who is willing should get active in the Party and make friends, not enemies.*  After you schmooze and make friends, you will find your allies and gently convert others to your ideas.  When you are strong enough, _then_ you will be able to root out the unredeemable fascists, re-write the platform, and take back the party and the country.
> ...


yes , please focus on the best solution 

kill the banks

----------


## fj45lvr

> Democratic moles. Yes, they do exist.


 
The last thing in the world a "democrat" mole wants to see is Paul as the nomineee.  They're giddy as hell about McCain and the Huckster.

Cross that one off your list.

People have funny ways of determining the goose is cooked

----------


## fj45lvr

It wouldn't be a bad thing at all to show up with some signs for the conventioners.....

GOP=BIG GOV. SPENDING HYPOCRITES

Vote Constitution Party!!

----------


## FreeTraveler

> It wouldn't be a bad thing at all to show up with some signs for the conventioners.....
> 
> GOP=BIG GOV. SPENDING HYPOCRITES
> 
> Vote Constitution Party!!


Constitution Party = Theocrats
Vote Libertarian!!

----------


## DeepThroat

> Hey, DeepThroat, if the RNC manages to break their own rules and allow the Louisiana delegation (and others if they broke the rules) on the floor, and we know we can't win, would holding a rump convention to nominate Ron Paul be fine?


Let me start by saying that I am not from Louisiana and therefore, am not familiar with the rules of your state party. I did read the article about what happened off another thread. I am not quite clear as to what rule was broken based on what I read.

To help everyone understand, I will clarify a couple of things. Sometimes the terms are wrongly interchanged and this can lead to confusion.

The RNC is the Republican National Committee. They are a nationwide organization. In addition, each state has their own State Republican Committee.

Every state committee works autonomously meaning, they work independently from each other and set their own rules for the state. Each state committee has their own by-laws which they follow. By-laws differ from city, state or federal laws.

State Republican committees each link to the National Committee.

To answer your question, based on what I know... if you know you can't win in the convention, of course you should hold a rump convention.

You should also file a complaint with the RNC (National Committee) about what occurred in Louisiana. Keep in mind, no "law" was broken, so any punishment would come from the national committee, probably in the form of censure.

If you feel that either the state committee or national committee has acted in a way that you believe is criminal, ie- fraud, then you should contact the AG.

----------


## rpfan2008

now thats what i call a 'good morning'

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> My bad. I agree the word "protest" was ill-chosen. Support is a better word. That does not negate the need for extra care knowing they will be hoping to cast the supporters in the worst possible negative light, and will do whatever they need to make that happen.


Agreed, we really need to plan/prepare for St. Paul extensively, with precision and style. 




> The last thing in the world a "democrat" mole wants to see is Paul as the nomineee. They're giddy as hell about McCain and the Huckster.
> 
> Cross that one off your list.
> 
> People have funny ways of determining the goose is cooked


Still having trouble wrapping my mind around the goose thing

I've been thinking about the above point though. ISTM - the GOP leadership is doing everything possible to insure a Dem victory. In that case, why would a Democrat mole want to vote for Paul? ISTM, Paul is the only Republican who can effectively challenge the Dem ticket.




> I I am for this being a "sticky post" too. Thank you so much "Deep Throat" for posting this info and for lending your strength.


I imagine we will make a comprehensive sticky as this thread develops...

----------


## Hayek's Heroes

DT,

Welcome to the forums.  I do have a question though.  If you are truly within the party and there are others like you there, why haven't you or the RNC done something to stop this fiasco?  Let's face it.  The RNC still pulls the strings and the GOP's downward slide has been happening for years.  The Libertarian Party has grown mostly at the detriment of the GOP as true Conservatives have been yearning for party that actually believes in liberty, freedom, the Constitution, and small government.  This election is just a culmination of GOP policy and candidate choices that the party has made over several years.  A Romney or Guilliani campaign wasn't going to actually change things because I would argue that they weren't really Conservative.  They're really not that different from McCain.  I won't speak for everybody on the forums, but I know I support Ron Paul because he is the only candidate that truly represents the original intent of the Constitution and the original beliefs of the GOP.  This is just my opinion though.

----------


## DeepThroat

> DT,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.  I do have a question though.  If you are truly within the party and there are others like you there, why haven't you or the RNC done something to stop this fiasco?  Let's face it.  The RNC still pulls the strings and the GOP's downward slide has been happening for years.  The Libertarian Party has grown mostly at the detriment of the GOP as true Conservatives have been yearning for party that actually believes in liberty, freedom, the Constitution, and small government.  This election is just a culmination of GOP policy and candidate choices that the party has made over several years.  A Romney or Guilliani campaign wasn't going to actually change things because I would argue that they weren't really Conservative.  They're really not that different from McCain.  I won't speak for everybody on the forums, but I know I support Ron Paul because he is the only candidate that truly represents the original intent of the Constitution and the original beliefs of the GOP.  This is just my opinion though.







> *why haven't you or the RNC done something to stop this fiasco?*



The RNC doesn't see this as a fiasco. It's we the people that are having a hard time of all this.

The job of the party is to get Republicans elected. They gauge who they're going to support based on poll numbers and studies, and try to determine the candidate who is most likely to beat the Democratic contender. Plain and simple.

The political hacks follow the leader and play along because their concern is to keep their positions. They don't make waves and keep the facade of one big happy family. There's also the OPA, otherwise known as the Old Pals Act.

Quite a few are grumbling behind closed doors at this turn of events. Not a whole lot of people are happy about McCain or the alternatives. Unfortunately, many of those grumblers will put a McCain sign in the office window. They are beholden to the party.

It's all about power.

The RNC wants to keep power in the WH and Congress. The hacks want to keep their positions.

I have been open about my support of Ron Paul.

----------


## Banana

If what DeepThroat says about hacks wanting to hold onto their powers is true, it's all the more reason to fill up the delegate ranks with our people.

The more RPR we send there, the better we can dominate the convention, and perhaps even put some RPRs on the Rules committee to see to that the party become much more grassroots-oriented than just another Old Boys' Networks.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

“It is impossible to win the race unless you venture to run, impossible to win the victory unless you dare to battle.”   Richard M. DeVos

----------


## Hayek's Heroes

> The RNC doesn't see this as a fiasco. It's we the people that are having a hard time of all this.
> 
> The job of the party is to get Republicans elected. 
> 
> The RNC wants to keep power in the WH and Congress. The hacks want to keep their positions.


Hmmm.... so they've permanently splintered the "Reagan Coalition" and now probably won't be able to take back Congress for years and the polling right now shows that they won't be able to win the WH either.  Sounds like they are doing a great job.

----------


## DeepThroat

> Hmmm.... so they've permanently splintered the "Reagan Coalition" and now probably won't be able to take back Congress for years and the polling right now shows that they won't be able to win the WH either.  Sounds like they are doing a great job.


I think it goes more like... Brownie, you're doing one heck of job.

We know how that turned out.

----------


## DeepThroat

> If what DeepThroat says about hacks wanting to hold onto their powers is true, it's all the more reason to fill up the delegate ranks with our people.
> 
> The more RPR we send there, the better we can dominate the convention, and perhaps even put some RPRs on the Rules committee to see to that the party become much more grassroots-oriented than just another Old Boys' Networks.


Some of these hacks have made careers out of it. 

They do work for the party and get government jobs through the connections they make. It happens at all levels, including municipal and county.

Break in to the system, become a committee person, attend meetings, get active.

The game needs some new players, especially players that aren't connected through their jobs. Those are the ones that become whores.

----------


## LEK

In support of this thread:

I just talked to someone who was at the MI convention. He said it was pretty dismal - a McCain love-fest and low turn out.

Two things:

1.) This person said that the delgate situation was wide open.
2.) Some opportunity to gain ground for Ron Paul was lost because people didn't show.

Encouragement and Admonishment

----------


## Banana

Does state party rule require they be present to be nominated?

I hope others take heed and plan accordingly. We need to fill the ranks for Paul. Paul can't win without his people at convention.

I'm pretty sure he'd like to not have another '412-1' incident, no?

----------


## warispeace

> From June, 2007 :"Become a Delegate or Ron Paul will Not be President - by Devvy Kidd" 
> http://www.freedomsphoenix.com/Featu...?InfoNo=020018
> 
> And:  http://www3.webng.com/ronpaul/becomedelegate.html
> 
> Same message as Deep Throat.
> Wish I had known then what I know now.


We all do.  I am so upset with myself that I was not able to become a delegate, I just signed up to volunteer at the convention, and sent my father a link to this thread and to the CT GOP in hopes that he (and perhaps my brother too) may be able to become delegates.  I wish I could do more.

_"Thank you for your interest in volunteer opportunities for the 2008 Republican National Convention. Please supply us with your name, phone number and email address. If you have sent these three pieces of information there is no need to resend. We will keep your request on file and be in contact with you soon.


Thank you,

Minneapolis Saint Paul 2008 Host Committee"_

----------


## warispeace

> In support of this thread:
> 
> I just talked to someone who was at the MI convention. He said it was pretty dismal - a McCain love-fest and low turn out.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1.) This person said that the delgate situation was wide open.
> 2.) Some opportunity to gain ground for Ron Paul was lost because people didn't show.
> 
> Encouragement and Admonishment


Just the thought of a McCain "love-fest" makes me violently ill.  What is wrong with these people?  Are they insane???  It makes me so angry that the myth of terrorism is fueling this whole thing.  If it weren't for that gigantic lie, they could not be getting away with this.  The sheeple are running right off the cliff...all for a pack of lies!

----------


## warispeace

> The RNC doesn't see this as a fiasco. It's we the people that are having a hard time of all this.
> 
> The job of the party is to get Republicans elected. They gauge who they're going to support based on poll numbers and studies, and try to determine the candidate who is most likely to beat the Democratic contender. Plain and simple.
> 
> The political hacks follow the leader and play along because their concern is to keep their positions. They don't make waves and keep the facade of one big happy family. There's also the OPA, otherwise known as the Old Pals Act.
> 
> Quite a few are grumbling behind closed doors at this turn of events. Not a whole lot of people are happy about McCain or the alternatives. Unfortunately, many of those grumblers will put a McCain sign in the office window. They are beholden to the party.
> 
> It's all about power.
> ...


Deep Throat-
Don't they see that McCain is unelectable?  He is going to blow a gasket any minute now...to me, he looks like he's being set up by the PTB as the designated loser.  With all the damage done by GWB & friends, it would take a miracle (i.e. Ron Paul, someone who's anti-war and has appeal across the spectrum) to win on the R ticket.  I saw GHWB on the tube today endorsing McCain.  IMHO, that should be the kiss of death, an endorsement from that evil SOB.  FYI, his Skull & Bones name is "Magog" - the one who battles god in the end times.  How charming.  I've despised that man for 30 years.  If they wanted to win, why did they marginalize the best candidate they had - Ron Paul???

----------


## DeepThroat

> Deep Throat-
> Don't they see that McCain is unelectable?  He is going to blow a gasket any minute now...to me, he looks like he's being set up by the PTB as the designated loser.  With all the damage done by GWB & friends, it would take a miracle (i.e. Ron Paul, someone who's anti-war and has appeal across the spectrum) to win on the R ticket.  I saw GHWB on the tube today endorsing McCain.  IMHO, that should be the kiss of death, an endorsement from that evil SOB.  FYI, his Skull & Bones name is "Magog" - the one who battles god in the end times.  How charming.  I've despised that man for 30 years.  If they wanted to win, why did they marginalize the best candidate they had - Ron Paul???


Understand what has happened.

For the past 2 years, polls have shown that Rudy was the only Republican candidate that consistently beat Hillary. He was the favorite. 

At least one state that I'm aware of, changed its rules to make the state a winner take all, thinking that they would throw all the delegates to Rudy.

But a funny thing happened on the way to the voting poll. Rudy ran a terrible campaign and got zip.

Days before Super Tuesday, where his sure to win states such as NJ and NY were to vote in their primary, Rudy dropped out. His ego could not bear a possible loss in his home states. Most jumped on board with McCain. He was more recognizable than Romney and a military man, former POW. This is how the average voter thinks.

Once a little time passed and people were able to catch their breath, people became angry and cast their anti-McCain votes in the recent primaries, hence Huckabee gaining delegates.

McCain won the delegates that were intended for Rudy. Built momentum. Romney shut his purse strings and "suspended" his campaign and the rest is history.

The RNC now has to live with the monster they helped to create.

They were thinking this would be a Rudy vs Hillary race.

Looks like a McCain vs Obama, unless of course, we take over the convention.

----------


## warispeace

> Understand what has happened.
> 
> For the past 2 years, polls have shown that Rudy was the only Republican candidate that consistently beat Hillary. He was the favorite. 
> 
> At least one state that I'm aware of, changed its rules to make the state a winner take all, thinking that they would throw all the delegates to Rudy.
> 
> But a funny thing happened on the way to the voting poll. Rudy ran a terrible campaign and got zip.
> 
> Days before Super Tuesday, where his sure to win states such as NJ and NY were to vote in their primary, Rudy dropped out. His ego could not bear a possible loss in his home states. Most jumped on board with McCain. He was more recognizable than Romney and a military man, former POW. This is how the average voter thinks.
> ...


DT- Thanks...it makes more sense to me now.  Maybe they should stop planning so far in advance and wait and see for whom people actually vote.  Can you tell I'm not a Republican by nature?  I always considered myself a "liberal" until Dr. Paul came along, but according to the Nolan Chart I'm a pure libertarian.  Who knew?  That phony "hero" Rudy was the most despicable thug of all, although McCain scares the hell out of me.  Wait...they all do, except Dr. Paul.  God help us!  If we cannot pull this off, we are so screwed!

----------


## wowabunga

> So bound delegates revolt against the system and vote for Ron Paul?



When ( and not if ) we do wake up the sleeping masses... it is they who will join us and apply pressure to the "hold out" delegates demanding answers and results.

This proposed march on Washington DC does not educate anyone.  Many plans for the DC march lean towards a celebration attitude.  I agree 1000% with DeepThroat that we need to win... we are not here to celebrate... yet.

A march on your state capitol from all corners of your state WILL get statewide attention.  We've been quietly planning our trek to the state capitol for several weeks and will let you peek at our planning/ideas in just a few days.  

My revolution resume.... 

Our best effort to educate our neighbors....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URTvgfnh1pM

Bill Clinton gets a face full of Ron Paul signs....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvznnt2aCjE

-Ramblin Randy

----------


## AmericasLastHope

St. Paul's Day...it's coming!

----------


## Conza88

Ron gasm!!!!

----------


## DeepThroat

> So bound delegates revolt against the system and vote for Ron Paul?   
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.


There are those who talk about doing and there are those that do.

Can you live with a censure by the party?


Chart your undertaking.

*Think* - Can this be done? Will I be a part of it? What are the options? Do I have what it takes to make history on September 1-4?

*Plan* - Gather information for your state. Prepare your questions and contact the GOP in your state on Tuesday. Post your findings here.
www.newr3volution.com/



The mission is to win the the Republican nomination for Ron Paul.

You must be inside the inner sanctum to fight.

It is there that the Revolution begins.

Focus.

----------


## Banana

That may work for those 'morally bound', but aren't majority of delegates legally bound?

----------


## DeepThroat

> That may work for those 'morally bound', but aren't majority of delegates legally bound?


Each state has its own set of rules, that's why everyone must become  knowledgeable with the rules of their state.

State party rules are not the same as the law.

Breaking a party rule is not the same as breaking the law.

Important difference.

Does anyone know of a "law" in their state that says they must follow the rules of the party?

----------


## mcvac

Hey DT,

Thank you for inspiring words...I think most of us understand that what you are saying is true...But may I ask what the GOP thinks of Huckabee at the moment? Are they pressuring him to stay in?

----------


## Highstreet

> For the benefit of those that may have missed these points on the thread.
> 
> We need to be on the same page if we're all on board.
> 
> *Our mission:* Get the Republican nomination for Ron Paul.
> *Strategy:* Obtaining majority delegates on our side at the Convention.
> *Tactic:* Becoming Delegates and using this position to influence to get votes and vote in our favor, by any means possible.
> 
> *Steps:*
> ...


Great Stuff.

Onward!!

----------


## pinkmandy

Hypothetical- many vote for RP, not a majority but a substantial number. They do this regardless of being bound. What happens? Can we effectively "filibuster" another candidate from getting the nominee? Just simply refuse to compromise or vote for another?

----------


## liberteebell

> Each state has its own set of rules, that's why everyone must become  knowledgeable with the rules of their state.
> 
> State party rules are not the same as the law.
> 
> Breaking a party rule is not the same as breaking the law.
> 
> Important difference.
> 
> Does anyone know of a "law" in their state that says they must follow the rules of the party?


I see parallels to Jury Nullification but with rules instead of laws.  Am I correct?

And yes, I can live with party censure.

----------


## Banana

Deepthroat, I had took it for word from other posters here that some delegates are bound by state election laws, since my state delegates are morally bound.

I googled a bit, but didn't find anything suggesting any law in place. But the problem is that my failure to find one doesn't mean one doesn't exist. Maybe someone more versed will be able to affirm positively.

Even if it was strictly party rules, we have to consider the blowback; in electoral colleges, there are indeed sanctions for faithless electors (albeit nobody has been took to court yet; probably because they didn't change the outcome at all). I don't know if people would want to vote for someone who "stole the nomination", even if the nominee stood for truth, justice and the american way. 

I do still believe that we should storm the convention with all delegates we can pick up, whether bound to Paul or other candidates, because Paul will win when he has his supporters there to pass all resolutions, convene committees and whatnots.


Regarding reading up on state rules; here's a good link for both federal and 50 states' law regarding election.

----------


## DeepThroat

> Hey DT,
> 
> Thank you for inspiring words...I think most of us understand that what you are saying is true...But may I ask what the GOP thinks of Huckabee at the moment? Are they pressuring him to stay in?




Keep in mind the role of the party. Their purpose is to get Republicans elected. The same is true for the Democrats.

The party stands behind a presidential candidate once he has won the nomination. Up until that point, it is in theory a let the best man win mindset.

There is a bigger fight than the convention coming up, that's the general election. That's when the fun starts.

The Republican candidates have tried to follow a code of ethics with each other, after all, they're on the same team. the rules change in the GE.

With the fight of their lives coming up in November, I would venture to say that they would prefer Huckabee to step aside, so they can begin the next phase of the election. Beating the Democrats.

IMHO

----------


## DeepThroat

> Deepthroat, I had took it for word from other posters here that some delegates are bound by state election laws, since my state delegates are morally bound.
> 
> I googled a bit, but didn't find anything suggesting any law in place. But the problem is that my failure to find one doesn't mean one doesn't exist. Maybe someone more versed will be able to affirm positively.
> 
> Even if it was strictly party rules, we have to consider the blowback; in electoral colleges, there are indeed sanctions for faithless electors (albeit nobody has been took to court yet; probably because they didn't change the outcome at all). I don't know if people would want to vote for someone who "stole the nomination", even if the nominee stood for truth, justice and the american way. 
> 
> I do still believe that we should storm the convention with all delegates we can pick up, whether bound to Paul or other candidates, because Paul will win when he has his supporters there to pass all resolutions, convene committees and whatnots.
> 
> 
> Regarding reading up on state rules; here's a good link for both federal and 50 states' law regarding election.


Point taken.

Not everyone will choose to go down that path however everyone should know how it works and their options.

The point of the thread is not to promote dirty politics, but to win the nomination at the Convention.

Each person will decide for themselves how they wish to proceed. The bottom line is, you cannot vote for Ron Paul if you're not there. The votes at the Convention are the ONLY votes that matter in winning the nomination.

The AGs office and the Board of Elections in your state can help you determine if there is a law that dictates you must follow the rules of the party. This is IMPORTANT to know and is all part of the Planning phase.

If a law does exist, please post it.

----------


## FreeTraveler

I would be real surprised if you can go to the National Convention without signing some sort of agreement with your state party explaining how you are bound to vote. Violating a written agreement can result in a civil suite, and possible criminal charges that come to mind include breach of contract and felony fraud, depending on how friendly the prosecutor is with the party heads.

I'd recommend checking with a lawyer to be sure you understand the full ramifications of breaking a written contract like that. Not saying it's not worth the price, but make sure you're aware of the full price.

----------


## IPSecure

Cameron on FoxNews just mentioned that McCain at a 'pow wow', with 'advisors', will choose their 'delegate map'.

More Louisiana style issues?

----------


## CJP

> So bound delegates revolt against the system and vote for Ron Paul?   
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.


Very *bad* idea!  Don't even consider being a faithless delegate unless we (1) are fully organized and know the vote count, (2) know we can actually win, and (3) know that faithless voting is the only way to win.  Otherwise, we create a lot anger from the the party and the public for nothing.  (Btw, being a faithless delegate is illegal in many places.)

Even in the unlikely event that faithless voting can work, you still have to consider if it worth it to the reputation of the movement.  Unless there is a public outcry for switching candidates, using this tactic would guarantee defeat in November.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

A companion thread to this for collecting GOP rules state by state has been stickied, Please revisit your state rules and post them here

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121886

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Very *bad* idea! Don't even consider being a faithless delegate unless we (1) are fully organized and know the vote count, (2) know we can actually win, and (3) know that faithless voting is the only way to win. Otherwise, we create a lot anger from the the party and the public for nothing. (Btw, being a faithless delegate is illegal in many places.)
> 
> Even in the unlikely event that faithless voting can work, you still have to consider if it worth it to the reputation of the movement. Unless there is a public outcry for switching candidates, using this tactic would guarantee defeat in November.


ITSM, any outcome but an RP nom will guarantee failure in Nov and futher fracture the broken GOP. Will such an action PO the new blood (us)? I don't think so. I, also, do not see how the general public will become angered. In fact, I think the only ones who will be angered are the party hacks who could really use a wake up call.

Please list where this would be illegal under criminal law

Thanks

----------


## DeepThroat

> A companion thread to this for collecting GOP rules state by state has been stickied, Please revisit your state rules and post them here
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121886



That's great.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I just found this summary of rules for 1/29-2/5 states
http://tmess2.multiply.com/journal/i...-_February_5th

Perhaps folks could use this as a starting guide to revisting their rules

----------


## Henry

> Your Revolution is in its infancy.
> 
> Is this your Revolution?
> 
> It is your last breath.
> 
> _We will not tire, we will not falter, and we will not fail._  Remember those words.
> 
> Your Revolution will not be one of guns and blood, it will be a political Revolution and it will be fought at the RNC Convention.
> ...


Would it be presumptuous to include you in our revolution? *It's the best post I read on this forum!!*

----------


## DeepThroat

> Would it be presumptuous to include you in our revolution? *It's the best post I read on this forum!!*


It would be presumptuous to think anything else.

----------


## Henry

Mucho Gracias, wanted to hear it again!!!

----------


## All Seeing Eye

FYI - I have set up a group on Facebook for the collection and centralisation of information for this effort.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=8324307907

All those wishing to be positive and active are welcome...

Anybody else, well, you know!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

But injustice breeds injustice; the fighting with shadows and being defeated by them necessitates the setting up of substances to combat. - Charles Dickens

----------


## hillertexas

bump

----------


## DeafEric

> For the benefit of those that may have missed these points on the thread.
> 
> We need to be on the same page if we're all on board.
> 
> *Our mission:* Get the Republican nomination for Ron Paul.
> *Strategy:* Obtaining majority delegates on our side at the Convention.
> *Tactic:* Becoming Delegates and using this position to influence to get votes and vote in our favor, by any means possible.
> 
> *Steps:*
> ...


Deep Throat,

I want to say this thank you for your wonderful courage message.

I want to remind everyone to remember this flag.



We defeated the world most powerful and wealthiest military of England! We can do it, you only need to have a faith and courage to defeat anything. 

Ron Paul will win, period.

----------


## Henry

As Judge Napolitano asked in his book (A Nation Of Sheep). Are you a sheep or a wolf?

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> A companion thread to this for collecting GOP rules state by state has been stickied, Please revisit your state rules and post them here
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121886


Just posted what I could find for Missouri. Unless the state GOP requires national delegates to sign an affidavit swearing to vote for a particular candidate, it does not appear there is any legal issue with breaking the "winner-take-all" GOP rule in Missouri.

----------


## mczerone

> As Judge Napolitano asked in his book (A Nation Of Sheep). Are you a sheep or a wolf?


But therein lies the rub...

Sheep will be very careful to follow only sheep.  Thus to lead, to gather the will of the people, many men are succumbed to the will of acting as a wolf in sheep's clothing in order to lead.

I choose to be Man, one who can lead and follow, one who can think for himself and choose to join a cause or to fight against it.

One goal of this movement should be to have more people join us as Men of agency - of choosing.  I promise not to be a wolf if you promise not to be a sheep.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> How can we get this through peoples' heads???


As DT has said, "repetition"


"Unless this dangerous tendency be checked [towards monopolies and giant corporations being involved in politics] ... our social life will be disastrously demoralized [and] our political contests mere wrangles between different bands of public robbers, legislation only a matter of purchase and sale and the whole government a festering mass of corruption." - Schurtz, Carl

----------


## Annie

Delegates must be MORE than influential.  Delegates must be more than a group whos job is merely to introduce talking points.  What election of what year did we think we were fighting for and why?  Dr. Paul said that he would run for president if he felt that this election was Americas last chance for freedom.  He is exactly correct.  This IS our last chance to restore this nation as a free people.

When do we see paid staff in the Ron Paul Campaign be the leadership we've been counting on since MAY 07.  This revolution has been looking at the campaign to be the communication WING of the Revolution.  We've been counting on them to do their NATIONAL homework and make the decisions based on a perspective that supporters don't have.  Instead many hours and dollars are spent by thousands of regular full time working people trying to SLAY Goliath in the Mainstream Media.  Millions of dollars should be enough to make RON PAUL raise from the Mainstream Media grave yard.  TOP down leadership is critical in resending tyrannical executive orders that have been written by the hundreds by Junior since 2000.  Our time MUST be now, this election.  This tyranny is growing by the day.  America is taking its last breath a free nation.

----------


## Banana

> Just posted what I could find for Missouri. Unless the state GOP requires national delegates to sign an affidavit swearing to vote for a particular candidate, it does not appear there is any legal issue with breaking the "winner-take-all" GOP rule in Missouri.


Don't forget that going against an affidavit may be considered prejury or at least breach of contract in civil law. I'd want to check with a lawyer first. Besides, RNC could just call the convention invalid.

That said, can someone confirm that bound delegates doesn't get to vote at all as it will be read off a roll call? It doesn't seem to be on the party rules but has been mentioned somewhere here.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Are there ever any abstentions or people who attend the national convention but are not present for a vote?

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## wowabunga

> Very *bad* idea!  Unless there is a public outcry for switching candidates...


Sounds like we have double the amount of work to do between now and September. I'm dedicated to help push Ron Paul's message to the people who have yet heard.  As Jefferson said;  “Educate and inform the whole mass of the people... They are the only sure reliance for the preservation of our liberty.”

----------


## warispeace

> Delegates must be MORE than influential.  Delegates must be more than a group whos job is merely to introduce talking points.  What election of what year did we think we were fighting for and why?  Dr. Paul said that he would run for president if he felt that this election was Americas last chance for freedom.  He is exactly correct.  This IS our last chance to restore this nation as a free people.
> 
> When do we see paid staff in the Ron Paul Campaign be the leadership we've been counting on since MAY 07.  This revolution has been looking at the campaign to be the communication WING of the Revolution.  We've been counting on them to do their NATIONAL homework and make the decisions based on a perspective that supporters don't have.  Instead many hours and dollars are spent by thousands of regular full time working people trying to SLAY Goliath in the Mainstream Media.  Millions of dollars should be enough to make RON PAUL raise from the Mainstream Media grave yard.  TOP down leadership is critical in resending tyrannical executive orders that have been written by the hundreds by Junior since 2000.  Our time MUST be now, this election.  This tyranny is growing by the day.  America is taking its last breath a free nation.


Absolutely correct.  This is likely our last chance.  Dr. Paul has said so himself many times, that we must act quickly.  I was at the Denver rally on Feb. 1 and he said if we are not successful, the future of our country is bleak.  I agree.  If anyone has not read this article, please check it out.  It is right on about what we will face if we fail in our mission to get RP elected.  Very bleak indeed. 

http://www.newswithviews.com/Vieira/edwin75.htm

----------


## pinkmandy

> We, the people, are the rightful masters of both congress and the courts - not to overthrow the constitution, but to overthrow men who pervert the constitution. - Abe Lincoln



QFT

----------


## Carole

Especially after all the ways they have contrived to suppress Dr. Paul and his message.

----------


## kyleAF

> Don't forget that going against an affidavit may be considered prejury or at least breach of contract in civil law. I'd want to check with a lawyer first. Besides, RNC could just call the convention invalid.
> 
> That said, can someone confirm that bound delegates doesn't get to vote at all as it will be read off a roll call? It doesn't seem to be on the party rules but has been mentioned somewhere here.


Don't know about the affidavit part, but here's the other answer:

RULE NO. 37
Roll Call

(b) In the balloting, the vote of each state shall be announced by the chairman of such state's delegation, or his or her designee; and in case the vote of any state shall be divided, the chairman shall announce the number of votes for each candidate, or for or against any proposition; _but if exception is taken by any delegate_ from that state to the correctness of such announcement by the chairman of that delegation, the chairman of the convention shall direct the _roll of members of such delegation to be called_, and the result shall be recorded *in accordance with the vote of the several delegates* in such delegation.

http://www.gop.com/About/Rules31-41.htm

Someone just has to say: "I take exception to the official tally" and an actual count will be conducted for that state... this count is the official result.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Don't forget that going against an affidavit may be considered prejury or at least breach of contract in civil law. I'd want to check with a lawyer first. Besides, RNC could just call the convention invalid.


True. I don't know that MO GOP requires an affidavit from national delegates, I was only speculating what they might mean by "pledged". The only word used in all the documentation available online is "pledged", but it does not mention what that means, specifically.

----------


## Carole

The AG and Board of Elections are part of the problem, too. You do not want to tip them off to what you are up to.

Be careful how you research so that it does not become known-common knowledge to the wrong people. Stealth mode seems advisable. 

Trust no one. 

Great thread BTW.

----------


## pinkmandy

Question...

Could we have on hand evidence of vote fraud in many states, vote irregularities, and if they call us invalid could we retort that the delegate process itself was invalid because of said irregularities? We could pull up A LOT of examples, kwim?

----------


## billjarrett

> The AG and Board of Elections are part of the problem, too. You do not want to tip them off to what you are up to.
> 
> Be careful how you research so that it does not become known-common knowledge to the wrong people. Stealth mode seems advisable. 
> 
> Trust no one. 
> 
> Great thread BTW.


Maybe start a username locked sub forum for people who the mods can verify as delegates? Interesting for the rest of us, but not need to know for the inside the GOP stuff. The how to be a delegate stuff can stay out here.

----------


## hillertexas

Reminder for people who cannot be delegates:
8000 volunteers needed at the RNC !!
http://www.gopconvention.com/volunteers/default.aspx

Also, I agree about being stealthy about our planning

----------


## DeepThroat

7,492 views on the thread in two days. Interesting.

My guess, some of the visitors are friends, some McCain & Huckabee operatives, others the RNC.

Everyone should use discretion when posting and not let your guard down. Do not disclose pertinent information.

I will keep a data base.

*When you have a secured the delegate position for the National Convention*, send me a private message. Please do not post it.

You do no have to give me your name.

Submit:
The state
Number of delegates in your state
Bound or Unbound
How many votes you are bound for
Any pertinent information

Those members of the forum that have been members *prior* to my starting this thread will go in one data base. Newly registered members will go in a separate data base, in case any of them are moles. The files can later be merged.

Prior to the convention, I will connect you with the other delegates in your state unless you request otherwise. This will give you opportunity to discuss any strategies particular to your state and know who is working with you.

----------


## aravoth

> 7,492 views on the thread in two days. Interesting.
> 
> My guess, some of the visitors are friends, some McCain & Huckabee operatives, others the RNC.
> 
> Everyone should use discretion when posting and not let your guard down. Do not disclose pertinent information.
> 
> I will keep a data base.
> 
> *When you have a secured the delegate position for the National Convention*, send me a private message. Please do not post it.
> ...


Thanks DT for everything you're doing.

----------


## DeepThroat

> Thanks DT for everything you're doing.


I love your videos.

Thank you.

----------


## Highstreet

The GOP is also HIRING:
http://net.gop.com/Jobs/

and I saw you mentioned the 8,000 VOLUNTEERs needed for the convention over at Daily Paul.

http://msp2008.com/volunteer.php

You might consider adding these links and info to your OP of this thread.  That way people don't need to wade thru the thread.  These are ways we can get in the doors if our state's delegate slots are filled.

----------


## hillertexas

bump

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

The most dangerous man, to any government, is the man who is able to think things out for himself, without regard to the prevailing superstitions and taboos. Almost invariably he comes to the conclusion that the government he lives under is dishonest, insane and intolerable, and so, if he is romantic, he tries to change it. And if he is not romantic personally, he is apt to spread discontent among those who are. - H. L. Mencken (1880-1956)

----------


## mexicanpizza

Great posts by DT.  I hate questioning people's motives but it's part of me.

In one breath, warning us to be cautious about posting info about delegates.  And in the next telling us to PM it to him so he can keep a database?

Is there any sort of corroboration, other that DT is a fantastic motivational writer?  Someone this "deep on the inside" only comes out now?  IP Check? 

<btw, I hate being an eternal skeptic>

----------


## mcvac

Me too..I love his post and it inspired me...but we have to be very careful about who handles and asks for such crucial information..After all, this was a first post..Our trust in such matters should not be given without scrutiny...

The billionaire etc, the $1,000,000 commercial, had clever writing as well. Lets not just jump so quickly to anyone appears to be in our corner...It may be a mirage.

Another wary skeptic.

----------


## hillertexas

> Always be wary.   While it is good to give others the benefit of the doubt, even when they have offered their words of support (and perhaps even proof of donation) toward Dr. Paul, those patriots/heroes showing vast courage and fortitude to act as delegates should NEVER provide their information to ANYONE asking for it through any medium.
> 
> We all know how far the country has fallen already, and how depraved and desperate those currently in power actually are to retain their corrupt hold over the masses.   They fear Dr. Paul and his supporters more than anything, for the movement represents the truth and light that will one day cast them out for all to see.
> 
> Make no mistake.  They WILL attempt to find out in advance of the convention who the delegates are that support Dr. Paul.  And then they WILL do everything and anything in their power to prevent the freedoms this country was founded upon from being exercised.
> 
> Please be warned.   Trust in your heart and follow the principles from within.  You do not need to be coordinated in advance of the convention by those who claim as much...
> 
> To peace and freedom...


an interesting thought from another thread.

Who to trust?  I don't know if I agree with the above (not needing to coordinate) but how do we do this in the safest way possible?  What about the database (and forgive me DT but we have had problems with a one person controlled database in Iowa) being controlled by known "friends" like the forum Admin?  With backups?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

“You may be deceived if you trust too much, but you will live in torment if you do not trust enough” - Frank Crane

...and there's the rub...

----------


## billjarrett

Couldn't we have a known member of the forums, maybe a mod or someone who has been active that everyone knows do the same thing? Not that we don't trust DT, but we've seen some crazy stuff around these parts....

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Couldn't we have a known member of the forums, maybe a mod or someone who has been active that everyone knows do the same thing? Not that we don't trust DT, but we've seen some crazy stuff around these parts....


Yes, we should be able to do that. Let's let others comment. In any case it is going to be difficult to keep moles out...  I wonder how many moles infiltrated our MUs and are already delegates ???

----------


## mczerone

> Yes, we should be able to do that. Let's let others comment. In any case it is going to be difficult to keep moles out...  I wonder how many moles infiltrated our MUs and are already delegates ???


While there may be instances of this, having 'moles' at this point should be a very secondary concern.  We have tens of thousands of supporters in nearly every state, and a handful of trouble makers (some of which may be working for someone).

Please work to show the common man that we are all common, by being vigilant of your support, and by working to protect yourself from the effects from any scam, whether financial or psychological.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Every betrayal contains a perfect moment, a coin stamped heads or tails with salvation on the other side. ~ Barbara Kingsolver

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

A ship in harbor is safe - but that is not what ships are for.  ~John A. Shedd, _Salt from My Attic_

----------


## Highstreet

HQ is asking for Delegates for Indiana:
http://people.ronpaul2008.com/campai...ome-delegates/

Sign up and pass around the info if you are from Indiana:

http://www.in.gov/sos/pdfs/CAN-37.pdf

----------


## DeepThroat

> Great posts by DT.  I hate questioning people's motives but it's part of me.
> 
> In one breath, warning us to be cautious about posting info about delegates.  And in the next telling us to PM it to him so he can keep a database?
> 
> Is there any sort of corroboration, other that DT is a fantastic motivational writer?  Someone this "deep on the inside" only comes out now?  IP Check? 
> 
> <btw, I hate being an eternal skeptic>


Thank. Your questioning motives is totally understandable and valid. I will answer as best I can.

I believe in order to attempt to achieve anything, it has to be done in a well organized and united manner. There has to be a plan. Internet postings cheering each other on with "Go, Ron Paul" and "We're Going to Win" , makes for good inspiration and a night of internet fun, but in the end, doesn't amount to a hill of beans.

The beauty of this campaign has been in part, it's laissez faire style. It's also been the campaign's greatest weakness. I wrote in an earlier posting, that I thought the campaign HQs should be coordinating this effort, but it appears, they haven't been doing it in full force. Who knows, maybe they're sharper than we realize and have already laid out the foundation for the convention, but for some reason, I just don't think so.

The other campaigns no doubt, are working in this direction. Just today, I read an article about the Clinton campaign working to take pledged delegates away from Obama.

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0208/8583.html

Welcome to the real world.

Yes, I did ask that people send me information privately. I also made a point of stating that I did not want names. Who you are makes no difference to me. Frankly, I would rather not know or be in possession of that kind of data. The only thing that matters to me is the coordination of this effort and to win. How can you organize if you must spend time sifting through countless posts and threads looking for this information. If that's how it's going to work, then we would have a better chance of winning the lottery than winning the nomination. That's just the truth.

What motivates me? That's a harder one to answer.

The love of my country
The concern for the direction in which we as a nation are headed
My belief that Paul would be the best president
My contempt for McCain, Clinton & Obama
The feeling of betrayal by my party and our elected officials
The anger which I felt when I watched the media unjustly eliminate and smear  Paul in this race
The sadness I feel when I read the posts of so many down trodden supporters after lost primaries and caucuses.
The frustration I felt after watching a campaign raise millions and yet worked so ineffectively.
Taxes
Iraq
Recession
The desire to know I fought well
The heavy heart I bear when I think of the future for my children and yours.

Should I go on?

They say it's a fine line between love and hate. I walk that fine line in my motivation.

I'm sure if the admins of this board have the capabilities to check IP addresses, they would have done it by now. Not sure what they'll learn from it though. If they have somehow managed to obtain my name, that's fine. I have no reason to believe they would do anything hurtful to me or this effort. There would be no reason to. I am one of you.

I recognized a void that had to be filled and stepped up to the plate. No more randomness, no more haphazardness, just achieving the mission. Winning.

Of course, you can take anything I write and do what you will with it.

I can only say, I have extended my hand to you, I hope that you extend yours to me.

Let's make history. Together.

----------


## LEK

*The love of my country
The concern for the direction in which we as a nation are headed
My belief that Paul would be the best president
My contempt for McCain, Clinton & Obama
The feeling of betrayal by my party and our elected officials
The anger which I felt when I watched the media unjustly eliminate and smear Paul in this race
The sadness I feel when I read the posts of so many down trodden supporters after lost primaries and caucuses.
The frustration I felt after watching a campaign raise millions and yet worked so ineffectively.
Taxes
Iraq
Recession
The desire to know I fought well
The heavy heart I bear when I think of the future for my children and yours.*

That'll do...

----------


## mcvac

perfect

----------


## redsrule2500

> Hope I don't sound like a broken record, but want to emphasize that by sending all supporters we can to both state and national convention, *even* if Paul can't win the nomination, we can effectively bind the nominee and party to Paul's message and thus he wins and make it easier for future Ron Paul Republicans to compete in next election year. 
> 
> So, press on, regardless of how many states McCain wins, regardless of whether Huckabee has a hotline to God to divinely inspire him, no matter what, we *will* win if we do our homework, read the rules, play the game!


So true, this is the real revolution IMO....

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> The feeling of betrayal by my party and our elected officials
> The anger which I felt when I watched the media unjustly eliminate and smear Paul in this race


These are two issues that we can capitalize on, IMO. DT is just one of [tens of thousands] that are feeling these same things. We need to be working on the getting new delegates and turning existing ones. That is how we will win

----------


## DeafEric

Brothers and Sisters,

Buy guns and ammos!

----------


## Revolution9

> Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> Buy guns and ammos!


Eric..chill pal.. Howzabout some advice on something else for a change. Yer a little late to the table with this.

HTH
Randy

----------


## hillertexas

> The other campaigns no doubt, are working in this direction. Just today, I read an article about the Clinton campaign working to take pledged delegates away from Obama.
> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0208/8583.html
> 
> Yes, I did ask that people send me information privately. I also made a point of stating that I did not want names. 
> 
> I can only say, I have extended my hand to you, I hope that you extend yours to me.
> 
> Let's make history. Together.


OK...Let's do this!

*extends hand

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

"But friendship is precious, not only in the shade, but in the sunshine of life; and thanks to a benevolent arrangement of things, the greater part of life is sunshine." - Thomas Jefferson:

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Yesterday I dared to struggle. Today I dare to win. - Bernadette Devlin

----------


## georgiaboy

bump for my first post ever, long time lurker and supporter.  Thanks to all of you for fighting the good fight, and for being the leaders that you are.

The rest of this forum can fade away; this thread alone must live.

As many of you are, I am a lifetime small government, low taxes, individual responsibility proponent.  After 15+ years of voting my conscience and expecting those elected to do the same to no avail, I must now enter the beast for the first time and be the change I am seeking.

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results.  My insanity is over.

As another first, I am recently appointed GOP precinct secretary for my county's precinct, and delegate to the county convention.  If needed to serve all the way to MN/St. Paul, and elected, I am prepared to do so.

I know nothing of DT other than these posts.  I agree with the sentiments.  I look forward to the day when he/she can reveal his/her true identity.   I want to trust DT.  As with all of us, DT will have to earn that trust.  How to earn it - continue to provide credible belly-of-the-beast details and insight you can, keep us apprised of events unfolding as you see them.  We may eventually be able to deliver the information you request.  You know the stakes.  So do we.

I will pray.
I will think.
I will plan.
I will organize.
I will act.
Winning is achievable.


georgiaboy

----------


## WilliamC

> Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> Buy guns and ammos!


Send Lawyers, guns, and money!


Anyone?

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Send Lawyers, guns, and money!
> 
> 
> Anyone?


...the sh*t has hit the fan!

I still think that's the perfect theme song for this revolution, but I don't get much support.

----------


## WilliamC

> ...the sh*t has hit the fan!
> 
> I still think that's the perfect theme song for this revolution, but I don't get much support.


I think in this case it should be 

Send delegates, guns and money!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Let me tell you the secret that has led me to my goal: my strength lies solely in my tenacity. - Louis Pasteur:

----------


## kirkblitz

what is DT

----------


## molly_pitcher

> what is DT


Deep Throat

----------


## RlxdN10sity

My Mom and I are both signed up to be delegates to the Repulican State Convention in Indiana as of today. I went ahead and signed up to run for Precinct Committeeman as well. Woohoo, I'm running unopposed.

----------


## hillertexas

> bump for my first post ever, long time lurker and supporter.  Thanks to all of you for fighting the good fight, and for being the leaders that you are.
> 
> The rest of this forum can fade away; this thread alone must live.
> 
> As many of you are, I am a lifetime small government, low taxes, individual responsibility proponent.  After 15+ years of voting my conscience and expecting those elected to do the same to no avail, I must now enter the beast for the first time and be the change I am seeking.
> 
> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results.  My insanity is over.
> 
> As another first, I am recently appointed GOP precinct secretary for my county's precinct, and delegate to the county convention.  If needed to serve all the way to MN/St. Paul, and elected, I am prepared to do so.
> ...


Welcome!
Great 1st post!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Elections are won by men and women chiefly because most people vote against somebody rather than for somebody. - Franklin Pierce Adams

----------


## LEK

> My Mom and I are both signed up to be delegates to the Repulican State Convention in Indiana as of today. I went ahead and signed up to run for Precinct Committeeman as well. Woohoo, I'm running unopposed.


Thank you!!!
Moms Rule!

----------


## DeepThroat

Tick   tock   tick   tock   tick   tock........

No one said it would be easy.

Tired already? Then find a new sandbox to play in.


The Planning stage will be done in two phases.

Gathering information about your stateLearning the rules of the Convention

We are in phase one.

Post information about your state on the sister thread.

*GOP Rules By State*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121886

We have work to do.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Lost, yesterday, somewhere between Sunrise and Sunset, two golden hours, each set with sixty diamond minutes. No reward is offered, for they are gone forever. - Horace Mann:

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because of those who look on and do nothing. - Albert Einstein:

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

perhaps it is time to send the first two parts of DT's plan to our meet-ups. As he says above, time is ticking and we need to take advantage of this. There are still many states not represented in the companion sticky and we need to move on this...

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe. - Anatole France

----------


## hillertexas

bump

----------


## Publius Freeman

Music to my ears...


RP2008!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Apathy can be overcome by enthusiasm, and enthusiasm can only be aroused by two things: first, an ideal, with takes the imagination by storm, and second, a definite intelligible plan for carrying that ideal into practice. - Arnold Toynbee:

----------


## All Seeing Eye

Hey Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms Throat,

Just a few questions:

Given that Dr. Paul recently stated that "We do not know what may come out on the other candidates in the future", can we assume that he knew about Crack Cocaine and his penchant for lobbyists and strange twists of campaign finance?

Can we also assume that this is VERY bad for Crack's campaign and not just a good swipe at a little extra publicity?

Can we assume that Dr. Paul will be taking full advantage of this little "slip" or should we ge the hell on with it ourselves...(no need to answer this one!!!)

Is it possible that the MSM would rather sell a few more copies and a few more adverts in exchange for destroying the new "king" of the GOP? Were they not so instrumental in setting him up that they would allow themselves to undo all of their hard work?

If Crack Cocaine drops what are we looking at?

Huckabee the outrageous liar (I have a Theology degree) , sadist (cooking squirrels in the popcorn maker) and tax-crazed lunatic (see his record) becomes the front-runner?!??! 

Surely not, so, what happens next?

Does Romney officially dropping out mean that he cannot re-enter? Giuliani? Thompson? Anybody?

If they can, are we looking at the cheapest way to run for President in history - enter, fail, sit back and wait for all the other candidates to implode - and if so, who stands to benefit the most?

In essence, I believe that we should capitalise on this but I also believe that having an idea of the "plot" is a good idea too!

If we can figure out what the MSM and GOP are up to, surely we can figure out what the best strategy for disaster maximisation is!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

> Post information about your state on the sister thread.
> 
> *GOP Rules By State*
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=121886
> 
> We have work to do.


I haven't checked to see if anyone's posted for Georgia yet; however, I'm involved with folks in-state who are actively (myself included) engaged in phase 1.

I'll go over to the sister thread and post something to this effect there, with a couple of links to Georgia GOP stuff.

georgiaboy

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> I haven't checked to see if anyone's posted for Georgia yet; however, I'm involved with folks in-state who are actively (myself included) engaged in phase 1.
> 
> I'll go over to the sister thread and post something to this effect there, with a couple of links to Georgia GOP stuff.
> 
> georgiaboy


Welcome aboard  Thanks for joining in.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Welcome aboard  Thanks for joining in.


I've actually been stowing away for months now
Good to finally feel the fresh air, and do some heavy lifting with the crew.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> I've actually been stowing away for months now
> Good to finally feel the fresh air, and do some heavy lifting with the crew.




(((((((((BUMP)))))))))))

----------


## DeepThroat

> Hey Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms Throat,
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> Given that Dr. Paul recently stated that "We do not know what may come out on the other candidates in the future", can we assume that he knew about Crack Cocaine and his penchant for lobbyists and strange twists of campaign finance?
> 
> Can we also assume that this is VERY bad for Crack's campaign and not just a good swipe at a little extra publicity?
> 
> Can we assume that Dr. Paul will be taking full advantage of this little "slip" or should we ge the hell on with it ourselves...(no need to answer this one!!!)
> ...









> Given that Dr. Paul recently stated that "We do not know what may come out on the other candidates in the future", can we assume that he knew about Crack Cocaine and his penchant for lobbyists and strange twists of campaign finance?
> 
> Can we also assume that this is VERY bad for Crack's campaign and not just a good swipe at a little extra publicity?


The hell if I know.





> Is it possible that the MSM would rather sell a few more copies and a few more adverts in exchange for destroying the new "king" of the GOP? Were they not so instrumental in setting him up that they would allow themselves to undo all of their hard work?


McCain was the favorite of the media. Why? Because he's a Democrat. They're doing their best now to try to make sure a registered Dem wins the election. Either way, they win. 




> If Crack Cocaine drops what are we looking at?


He won't.




> Does Romney officially dropping out mean that he cannot re-enter? Giuliani? Thompson? Anybody?


Romney didn't drop out, he suspended his campaign. He holds on to his delegates. He can re-enter.



> In essence, I believe that we should capitalise on this but I also believe that having an idea of the "plot" is a good idea too!


It's not a plot. We're strategizing the rules and finding soft spots to our benefit.

----------


## WilliamC

I heard today on a local talk radio show, interviewing a lawyer with expertise in elections, that there are State laws regarding the binding of delegates to their candidates.

Is this true? 

I thought it was just Party rules that bound delegates, but if State Laws do, does that mean a delegate that votes against the candidate they are pledged to is subject to criminal prosecution?

----------


## DeepThroat

> I heard today on a local talk radio show, interviewing a lawyer with expertise in elections, that there are State laws regarding the binding of delegates to their candidates.
> 
> Is this true? 
> 
> I thought it was just Party rules that bound delegates, but if State Laws do, does that mean a delegate that votes against the candidate they are pledged to is subject to criminal prosecution?


If there are state laws that bind them, then yes, it would be a criminal act.

Show me the law.

----------


## cocochavez

I can't wait to see the news reports on President Paul maybe they will call the scandal Dela-Gate



LARRY KING LIVE asks who do you want to see as a guest lets flood them with RON PAUL requests send an e-mail to larrykingguests@cnn.com

----------


## Penners

I thought Romney released his delegates when he endorsed McCain. Is this not the case?

DT - any idea if the RP HQ are going to do any decent advertising... or is this now a total focus on getting delegates and not bothering with the popular vote.

----------


## Thomas Paine

The Michigan Militia stands ready to march on the GOP Convention.

----------


## molly_pitcher

> I can't wait to see the news reports on President Paul maybe they will call the scandal Dela-Gate

----------


## georgiaboy

> If there are state laws that bind them, then yes, it would be a criminal act.
> 
> Show me the law.


From the below details, looks like you've got a misdemeanor on your hands if you violate and/or conspire to violate the terms of the oath made as a delegate in Georgia per Title 21. Chapter 2. Article 5 (boldfaced).  Punishments are listed also.  Serious stuff.


georgiaboy
edit: and for the record, I'm not a lawyer.
==========================

(Source: Official Code of Georgia
Link: http://w3.lexis-nexis.com/hottopics/gacode/default.asp)
(ed. _I'm very impressed this is so readily available online_)
--------------------------------------------------

TITLE 16.  CRIMES AND OFFENSES  
CHAPTER 1.  GENERAL PROVISIONS 

O.C.G.A. § 16-1-10  (2007)

§ 16-1-10.  Punishment for crimes for which punishment not otherwise provided 


   Any conduct that is made criminal by this title or by another statute of this state and for which punishment is not otherwise provided, shall be punished as for a misdemeanor.

---------------------------------------------------

TITLE 16.  CRIMES AND OFFENSES  
CHAPTER 4.  CRIMINAL ATTEMPT, CONSPIRACY, AND SOLICITATION 

O.C.G.A. § 16-4-8  (2007)

§ 16-4-8.  Conspiracy to commit a crime 


   A person commits the offense of conspiracy to commit a crime when he together with one or more persons conspires to commit any crime and any one or more of such persons does any overt act to effect the object of the conspiracy. A person convicted of the offense of criminal conspiracy to commit a felony shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one year nor more than one-half the maximum period of time for which he could have been sentenced if he had been convicted of the crime conspired to have been committed, by one-half the maximum fine to which he could have been subjected if he had been convicted of such crime, or both. A person convicted of the offense of criminal conspiracy to commit a misdemeanor shall be punished as for a misdemeanor.

--------------------------------------------------------

TITLE 17.  CRIMINAL PROCEDURE  
CHAPTER 10.  SENTENCE AND PUNISHMENT  
ARTICLE 1.  PROCEDURE FOR SENTENCING AND IMPOSITION OF PUNISHMENT 

O.C.G.A. § 17-10-3  (2007)

§ 17-10-3.  Punishment for misdemeanors generally 


   (a) Except as otherwise provided by law, every crime declared to be a misdemeanor shall be punished as follows:

   (1) By a fine not to exceed $1,000.00 or by confinement in the county or other jail, county correctional institution, or such other places as counties may provide for maintenance of county inmates, for a total term not to exceed 12 months, or both;

   (2) By confinement under the jurisdiction of the Board of Corrections in a state probation detention center or diversion center pursuant to Code Sections 42-8-35.4 and 42-8-35.5, for a determinate term of months which shall not exceed a total term of 12 months; or

   (3) If the crime was committed by an inmate within the confines of a state correctional institution, by confinement under the jurisdiction of the Board of Corrections in a state correctional institution or such other institution as the Department of Corrections may direct for a term which shall not exceed 12 months.

(b) Either the punishment provided in paragraph (1) or (2) of subsection (a) of this Code section, but not both, may be imposed in the discretion of the sentencing judge. Misdemeanor punishment imposed under either paragraph may be subject to suspension or probation. The sentencing courts shall retain jurisdiction to amend, modify, alter, suspend, or probate sentences under paragraph (1) of subsection (a) of this Code section at any time, but in no instance shall any sentence under the paragraph be modified in a manner to place a county inmate under the jurisdiction of the Board of Corrections, except as provided in paragraph (2) of subsection (a) of this Code section.

---------------------------------------------------

TITLE 17.  CRIMINAL PROCEDURE  
CHAPTER 10.  SENTENCE AND PUNISHMENT  
ARTICLE 1.  PROCEDURE FOR SENTENCING AND IMPOSITION OF PUNISHMENT 

O.C.G.A. § 17-10-4  (2007)

§ 17-10-4.  Punishment for misdemeanors of a high and aggravated nature 


   (a) A person who is convicted of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature shall be punished by a fine not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement in the county or other jail, county correctional institution, or such other places as counties may provide for maintenance of county inmates, for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both; provided, however, that a person convicted of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature which was committed by an inmate within the confines of a state correctional institution and sentenced to confinement as a result of such offense shall be sentenced to confinement under the jurisdiction of the Board of Corrections in a state correctional institution or such other institution as the Department of Corrections may direct for a term which shall not exceed 12 months. In all cases of a conviction of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature, the sentencing court shall retain jurisdiction to amend, modify, alter, suspend, or probate sentences imposed under this Code section at any time; but in no instance shall a sentence imposed under this Code section be modified in such a manner as to increase the amount of fine or the term of confinement.

(b) Notwithstanding any laws to the contrary, a person sentenced for a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature may earn no more than four days per month earned time allowance.

---------------------------------------------------

*TITLE 21.  ELECTIONS  
CHAPTER 2.  ELECTIONS AND PRIMARIES GENERALLY  
ARTICLE 5.  PRESIDENTIAL PREFERENCE PRIMARY 

O.C.G.A. § 21-2-196  (2007)

§ 21-2-196.  Qualification oath of delegates and alternates to national convention 


   Any person selected as a delegate or delegate alternate to such national convention shall file a qualification oath with the Secretary of State pledging support at the convention to the candidate of their political party or body for the office of President of the United States for whom they are selected to support. The oath shall state that the delegate or delegate alternate affirms to support such candidate until the candidate is either nominated by such convention or receives less than 35 percent of the votes for nomination by such convention during any balloting, or until the candidate releases the delegates from such pledge. No delegate shall be required to vote for such candidate after two convention nominating ballots have been completed.*

----------------------------------------------------

TITLE 21.  ELECTIONS  
CHAPTER 2.  ELECTIONS AND PRIMARIES GENERALLY  
ARTICLE 15.  MISCELLANEOUS OFFENSES 

O.C.G.A. § 21-2-598  (2007)

§ 21-2-598.  Violations of chapter 


   Except as otherwise provided by law, any person who violates any provision of this chapter shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.

----------------------------------------------------

TITLE 21.  ELECTIONS  
CHAPTER 2.  ELECTIONS AND PRIMARIES GENERALLY  
ARTICLE 15.  MISCELLANEOUS OFFENSES 

O.C.G.A. § 21-2-599  (2007)

§ 21-2-599.  Punishment for misdemeanors under chapter 


   Any person convicted of a misdemeanor under this chapter shall be subject to any one or more of the following, in the discretion of the trial judge:

   (1) A fine of not less than $100.00 nor more than $1,000.00;

   (2) A sentence of confinement in the county jail or other place of imprisonment for a period not to exceed six months; or

   (3) A sentence of confinement in a county correctional institution or other appropriate institution under the jurisdiction of the Department of Corrections not to exceed 12 months.

----------


## WilliamC

Wow, now that's the first evidence I've ever seen of delegates being legally bound to vote for their candidate!

I know this varies by State, but thanks for posting that.

edit: $1,000 and 12 months eh? But the contrary vote would still count yes

----------


## DeepThroat

*Post #148*




> Point taken.
> 
> Not everyone will choose to go down that path however everyone should know how it works and their options.
> 
> The point of the thread is not to promote dirty politics, but to win the nomination at the Convention.
> 
> Each person will decide for themselves how they wish to proceed. The bottom line is, you cannot vote for Ron Paul if you're not there. The votes at the Convention are the ONLY votes that matter in winning the nomination.
> 
> The AGs office and the Board of Elections in your state can help you determine if there is a law that dictates you must follow the rules of the party. This is IMPORTANT to know and is all part of the Planning phase.
> ...


Thanks georgiaboy

----------


## DeepThroat

State..........................#Delegates

Florida..............................57
Idaho...............................32
Indiana............................57
Kentucy............................45
Montana...........................25
Missourri...........................58
Nebraska..........................33
NewMexico........................32
N.Carolina.........................69
Oregon.............................30
S.Dakota...........................27
Texas..............................140
Utah..................................36
Vermont............................17
Virginia..............................60


*Total ................................718*

Imagine.
https://voters.ronpaul2008.com/grass...gatesignup.php


Source: RCP

----------


## liberteebell

> From the below details, looks like you've got a misdemeanor on your hands if you violate and/or conspire to violate the terms of the oath made as a delegate in Georgia per Title 21. Chapter 2. Article 5 (boldfaced). Punishments are listed also. Serious stuff.


Thanks georgiaboy. 

I just have to say this: 

politicians violate their oath = reelection forevermore

plain ol' citizen violates his oath = jail time and fines

There's something wrong with this picture

----------


## Banana

> politicians violate their oath = reelection forevermore
> 
> plain ol' citizen violates his oath = jail time and fines
> 
> There's something wrong with this picture


Ain't that the truth!


This emphasizes why we still must storm the convention.

Even if John McCain walks away with 1191 delegates, all delegates are free to do anything in regards to drafting party's platform, creating committees, and modifying the rules.

Imagine:

We change the party rule from supporting nominee as POTUS unconditionally to making POTUS bound to party's platform and breaking the bound result in disqualification of re-election and even RNC sponsoring for impeachment.

Something like that to bring accountability back... and chaining the nominee to Paul's message.

That way, Paul wins even if he didn't get nominated.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Dare to Win!!!

----------


## BrettCates

714 delegates for Ron?

----------


## georgiaboy

> This emphasizes why we still must storm the convention.
> Even if John McCain walks away with 1191 delegates, all delegates are free to do anything in regards to drafting party's platform, creating committees, and modifying the rules.
> Imagine:
> We change the party rule from supporting nominee as POTUS unconditionally to making POTUS bound to party's platform and breaking the bound result in disqualification of re-election and even RNC sponsoring for impeachment.
> Something like that to bring accountability back... and chaining the nominee to Paul's message.
> That way, Paul wins even if he didn't get nominated.


I like this kind of thinking.  The RP'ers nationwide have so many things going for them:
1. High degree of education
2. Extremely well informed
3. Internet/web 2.0 savvy
4. Passion coupled with discontent
5. Evidence over the past year that they can together do great things (recordbreaking $, constantly growing numbers, etc.)
6. Numbers, numbers, numbers
7. I could go on...

I've seen evidence just in my sphere of operation that less than 1% of Republicans are actually active in the process (convention meetings, committee membership, precinct activity, etc.).  With the RP folks routinely getting 5% of the vote, and in many local areas, straw polls, and online voting much higher percentages, WE CAN DO THIS.

I submit that we must, in reflection of the leader we all admire, play by the rules.  His quiet integrity, and playing by the rules, gives him the authority he commands. We know this.  It is what has drawn us to him in droves.  We need that as well.  No dirty tricks - we then become just part of the problem.

I further submit that in doing so to the best of our collective abilities, we won't be infiltrating, we will be the establishment.  We are the proverbial breath of fresh air people are looking for.  We will right the ship.
Be the change.
Get to work.

----------


## LEK

Break the Cycle...

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> perhaps it is time to send the first two parts of DT's plan to our meet-ups. As he says above, time is ticking and we need to take advantage of this. There are still many states not represented in the companion sticky and we need to move on this...


 I sent my MeetUp a link to this thread on the first day it appeared. The email with the link was then forwarded to the Western Missouri RP Delegates group.

I have a feeling the "Show Me" state is going to "Show the GOP" that we aren't kidding around anymore.

----------


## hillertexas

bump

----------


## brooklyn

> Maybe start a username locked sub forum for people who the mods can verify as delegates? Interesting for the rest of us, but not need to know for the inside the GOP stuff. The how to be a delegate stuff can stay out here.


This is a great thought. I am a delegate and would love to be included in the sub forum. Lets do this. It will keep the delegates on the same page.

----------


## brooklyn

> 7,492 views on the thread in two days. Interesting.
> 
> My guess, some of the visitors are friends, some McCain & Huckabee operatives, others the RNC.
> 
> Everyone should use discretion when posting and not let your guard down. Do not disclose pertinent information.
> 
> I will keep a data base.
> 
> *When you have a secured the delegate position for the National Convention*, send me a private message. Please do not post it.
> ...


This is what I have been waiting for- strategy, purpose, planning, direction.
Thanks for stepping up and leading

----------


## brooklyn

> perhaps it is time to send the first two parts of DT's plan to our meet-ups. As he says above, time is ticking and we need to take advantage of this. There are still many states not represented in the companion sticky and we need to move on this...


which sticky are you refering to?

----------


## Mattsa

Greetings from England

Looks like Deep Throat has stoked the fire some

Great to see and my thoughts go out to all those Patriots who are keeping the hopes of liberty and freedom alive.

I wish I was a US citizen. I'd do whatever I could to help.

I've always thought, this movement is too strong to die and it has captured the imagination of so many people. So even though the fervour has died somewhat, I have always maintained that someone would come along and lead the way, crank up the battle to a higher level.

Thanks Deep Throat!!

The revolution is alive and well and kicking!!

----------


## SirFelix

Ron Paul Freedom March!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcBaOgEY-Hk

----------


## georgiaboy

> Greetings from England
> 
> Looks like Deep Throat has stoked the fire some
> 
> Great to see and my thoughts go out to all those Patriots who are keeping the hopes of liberty and freedom alive.
> 
> I wish I was a US citizen. I'd do whatever I could to help.
> 
> I've always thought, this movement is too strong to die and it has captured the imagination of so many people. So even though the fervour has died somewhat, I have always maintained that someone would come along and lead the way, crank up the battle to a higher level.
> ...


Thanks for your continued support!  Keep the thoughts coming.  Yes, the fervour has settled down and people are getting to work.  The chess game (or checkers, as you prefer), for delegates is in progress.
For those who are not cheerleaders, now is a critical time for you.  Strategy. planning. analysis. investigation. learning. orchestrating. leading. winning.
Get to work.
georgiaboy

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

"War makes men simple," he said, "elemental; life in peace is neither simple nor elemental, it is subtle, full of changing environments, to which man must adapt himself; the cunning, the astute, the adaptable, will ever rule in times of peace."-John Galsworthy

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Knowledge will forever govern ignorance: And a people who mean to be their own Governors, must arm themselves with the power which knowledge gives."
-James Madison

----------


## TheTyke

Very interesting thread indeed!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

However [political parties] may now and then answer popular ends, they are likely in the course of time and things, to become potent engines, by which cunning, ambitious, and unprincipled men will be enabled to subvert the power of the people and to usurp for themselves the reins of government, destroying afterwards the very engines which have lifted them to unjust dominion - GEORGE WASHINGTON

----------


## BrettCates

Wait how many delegates are we projecting here?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

A politician thinks of the next election - a statesman of the next generation. - James Freeman Clarke

----------


## BrettCates

Can we win? Answer my question..... How many delegates have we secured?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Yes we can win, number of delegates is impossible to determine. There are so many variables and undeclared delegates that such speculation is best left to the media to distort as they will. What matters is getting delegates on the floor of the RNC, that is where the real battle will be. Further, what if JM has a serious problem develop? 

Keep getting delegates

Work Hard - Make Friends - Make History

Dare to Win

----------


## All Seeing Eye

So, how is it going today? DT, any clues? BTW where are you in the US?

----------


## georgiaboy

Yes, DT, what insight can you give us after these most recent primaries and Huckabee's withdrawal?  Do you still see a plan for moving forward with success feasible?
I do.

----------


## westmich4paul

I went to the link showing contributors in my area. My name does not even appear on it and I gave. Whats up?

----------


## molly_pitcher

> I went to the link showing contributors in my area. My name does not even appear on it and I gave. Whats up?


You have to give more than a certain amount to show up.

----------


## puppetmaster

ron paul hawaii is the quote king!!
I'm stealing one from you.....

----------


## puppetmaster

The Results are finally posted for Wright County here in Minnesota. 

We have secured 33 of the 55 Delegate positions, and 21 of 55 Alternate positions to the CD6 Convention on April 5th, I only gained an Alternate, along with my 2 other precinct partners. Three Delegates will be chosen from here to go to National in September. 

We secured 36 of 55 Delegate slots, and 11 of the 55 Alternate slots for the State Convention May 29-31st. I will be going to the State Convention along with my other 2 precinct partners, where the balance of the 41 delegates will be chosen. 

Considering the top 15 slots were seemingly given to the top Republican Party leaders, that means 33 of 40 and 36 of 40 slots won for Ron Paul.

----------


## pahs1994

Looks like the Neo-Cons silenced DT

----------


## georgiaboy

> The Results are finally posted for Wright County here in Minnesota. 
> 
> We have secured 33 of the 55 Delegate positions, and 21 of 55 Alternate positions to the CD6 Convention on April 5th, I only gained an Alternate, along with my 2 other precinct partners. Three Delegates will be chosen from here to go to National in September. 
> 
> We secured 36 of 55 Delegate slots, and 11 of the 55 Alternate slots for the State Convention May 29-31st. I will be going to the State Convention along with my other 2 precinct partners, where the balance of the 41 delegates will be chosen. 
> 
> Considering the top 15 slots were seemingly given to the top Republican Party leaders, that means 33 of 40 and 36 of 40 slots won for Ron Paul.


This is good news, PPM.  Very encouraging.

I look forward to being able to share Georgia information when the timing is right.  Being a former lurker myself, I am ever wary of possible ulterior motives of those perusing our threads.

----------


## All Seeing Eye

> Looks like the Neo-Cons silenced DT


Seriously, where'd he go?!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> ron paul hawaii is the quote king!!
> I'm stealing one from you.....


One can not steal that which is freely shared 




> Looks like the Neo-Cons silenced DT





> Seriously, where'd he go?!


Let's just assume he is lurking to see where we go with this. I have considered many scenarios. I hope he is waiting for the right time to post the 3rd installment...

Work Hard - Make Friends - Make History

Dare to Win!!!

----------


## misericordia

bump

----------


## molly_pitcher

bump

----------


## LEK

Good information for those wanting to analyze the DELEGATE situation:

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P08/R-DSVE.phtml
http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P08/R-PU.phtml (pledged and unpledged summary)

----------


## georgiaboy

Bump.
Deepthroat, are you there?
Give us a sign.

georgiaboy

----------


## Energy

bumpity bump.

----------


## pahs1994

> Bump.
> Deepthroat, are you there?
> Give us a sign.
> 
> georgiaboy


BUMP
according to his profile info he hasn't logged on in about 2 weeks.

----------


## wgadget

Probably cruisin around in the Caribbean or something...

----------


## pahs1994

> Probably cruisin around in the Caribbean or something...


I was in Nassau for 8 days in November, it is awesome down there!!

----------


## pahs1994

> I am a Republican and am within the party.
> 
> I have seen the belly of the beast.
> 
> Many of us in the party are angry about what has happened. We know the game.
> 
> Romney's people will never do it. Giuliani's people will never do it. They are beholden to the party. Only you can and will.
> 
> Your campaign has been taken off course. Whether you realize it or not, your opportunity to win the nomination is now greater than ever. Take hold of the reigns.
> ...


BUUUUUMMMMMPPPPP

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Men make history, and not the other way around. In periods where there is no leadership, society stands still. Progress occurs when courageous, skillful leaders seize the opportunity to change things for the better - Harry S Truman

----------


## hillertexas

bump

----------


## acptulsa

> Men make history, and not the other way around. In periods where there is no leadership, society stands still. Progress occurs when courageous, skillful leaders seize the opportunity to change things for the better - Harry S Truman


Never thought I'd be giving The Haberdasher a QFT--much less on _this_ website!  Goes to show--*never say never!*

Give our Deep Throat a break.  He did his job.  If he's as like the original as we might think, he has much to protect, and enemies with the resources to track his posts.  Thanks for the lift, and good luck to you, too!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

We must not confuse dissent with disloyalty. When the loyal opposition dies, I think the soul of America dies with it. Edward R. Murrow:

----------


## Signzit

many core Conservatives within the republican party are just like deepthroat; i know many. these people are waiting to throw their support behind us. Not all of them are sheeple, many are quite cagey. They know republicans need a Anti-Iraq candidate to win in the General Election. They know the fear game is just about over for them.

So they are waiting; don't be shocked if in St.Paul we see unexpected help from the party elite, once the first round of voting is done, but they could be giving me dis-information too.

----------


## georgiaboy

bump - everyone, keep working in your precinct, county, district, and state to get RP-minded delegates to the national convention.  If you can't get specifically Ron Paul supporters, nominate and get elected those Huckabee, Romney, Thompson, Tancredo,  supporters who are as disgusted about the thought of McCain as we are.  At national, they'll be able to be caucused and moved to Paul.

And remember, though delegates and alternates get to attend the national convention, only delegates have the voting power.  If you get put initially on an alternate list, do what you need to to get switched from alternate to delegate if at all possible.  A national convention full of Ron Paul alternates would be fun and could possibly help sway delegates, but ultimately would be impotent.

See it all the way through.  In the end, regardless of the outcome, you'll have no regrets and will be able to look your children clearly in the eye with a clean conscience.

----------


## Working Poor

the best post ever here! Come back deep throat!

----------


## orlandoinfl

This is the perfect time to plug DrSteveParents Seminar on Robert's Rules of Order.
If you are serious about the Revolution, you need to know the rules of the game.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_video...=DrSteveParent

----------


## humanic

[EDIT: ehhh nevermind]

Anyways... where did DeepThroat go?

----------


## georgiaboy

I'm calling you on the carpet, DeepThroat.  You are a fraud.  Your use of "Deep Throat" as a moniker is a fraud.  You may be a dedicated RP supporter who just wanted to use a clever way to get us motivated.  You may just be someone who loves to stir the pot.  I think you are actually a liberal, globalist, Ron Paul hater.  If you are a well-connected Republican insider, then you knew the support would be for McCain, and you knew this would be a way to try and further make a mockery of the Ron Paul supporters and the conservative movement.  Your inside information about those in the party who will help thwart the McCain nomination is total baloney.  I dare you to come on this thread and state or attempt to prove otherwise.

Any Ron Paul supporters who actually get past the gauntlet and make it to the national convention will be met with disciplinary action, up to and including jailtime, and you'll be puffing your cigar with your single malt, watching as your ultimate plan falls into place.  You Scumbag.

Here in Georgia, this past Saturday, all 13 Congressional Districts had elections for national delegates.  Each District could elect 3 delegates and 3 alternates for national.

Well, Mr. Deepthroat, guess what?  Our RP folks interviewed for slots at the nominating committees, we showed up with numbers, and we got our heads handed to us politely.

I don't know who you are, but your posts specifically stated that there were disenfranchised GOP regulars out there who, if given the opportunity, would stand with RP folks, and push to get him the nomination over McCain.  THEY DID NOT.

It was made obvious to the regulars at the convention who we were when the first vote for a delegate slot was held (standing vote).  We RP Supporters stood bravely each round for our delegate nominee -- a tiny handful of crossover votes came our way, but nothing like what you insinuated.  THE INSIDE SUPPORT NEVER SHOWED UP.  In fact, it's obvious to me that the regulars were made aware of our intentions and made sure their numbers were high enough to drive THEIR McCain nominees to the convention.

So far all over the country, now Georgia included, we RP folks have been met with nothing but suspicion, roadblocks, and a concerted effort to out maneuver us to ensure the establishment marches to the convention and anoints the presumptive nominee.  There are even cases around the country where overwhelming numbers were actually denied access to the process.

It is obvious that the GOP leadership has all been informed to get McCain delegates to the convention at all cost, which is the exact opposite of what you led us to believe would happen.

You said it wouldn't be easy, but you also said we'd have help.  We have seen absolutely zero help from inside the party.  The establishment is standing firm in a sickening solid block of support for McCain.  We are all outed as 'those Ron Paul folks who were trying to hijack OUR convention', when in reality, the exact opposite has taken place.


georgiaboy

----------


## wgadget

Yes, it has become quite obvious that the loyalty of the GOP is to the Party, and not to the Country.  I had the feeling I was back in high school, in a room full of ignorant rah-rahs.  But the Ron Paul's message is the true one, and it will not die.  We will not quit until the rule of law and liberty is restored.

God Bless the USA.

----------


## Conza88

> georgiaboy



*All I have to say on the matter.*

----------


## georgiaboy

> *All I have to say on the matter.*


Good.

----------


## Conza88



----------


## Peace&Freedom

The rubber has indeed hit the road (or more like the feet are bleeding in the snow) as the Valley Forge stage of the movement begins. Being part of a revolution MEANS some of us will have our heads handed to us. Did we think the old guard was not going to make adjustments and fight back? Clearly the leadership has had to react to the successes Paul supporters have racked up in earlier caucuses and state conventions. 

The old guard may be successful in blunting or stopping the stealth campaign to accumulate delegates, but the writing is on the wall that they will have to contend with Ron Paul Republicans for the foreseeable future. The '...then they fight you, then you win' transition just may not take a few months, but more like a few years to reach completion. So Deep Throat has it right, just not over the right time frame.

----------


## mczerone

GeogiaBoy-

I don't have a strong opinion about the veracity of DT, but perhaps your local area has a different makeup than his.  

But, from your experience, lets look at the positive: All you had to do was show up.  The GOP party-men had to rally support to come to the meeting to ensure we didn't have a majority.

Did you catch that?

All we have to do is show up - maybe there will be a plot in place against us, but that just means we have them on the ropes.  The People in the GOP see us as a threat for one reason - military-industrial complex revenues.  The higher you go through the GOP, the more people you meet that run some steel company, or a SatNav company, or ammunitions corporation, or 'logistics' companies (like Blackwater).

These people have a high financial stake in maintaining power, especially in the face of someone who yells from the rooftops about how we need to bring our troops home and stop fighting.

Today marks the first time I've been linked to a jihadist.  It doesn't upset me that much, coming from the source that it has.

----------


## IPSecure

Riddle me this:

If the Republican Party is a private organization, how can anyone face jail time?

Also, I do not remember signing any paperwork declaring that I would face financial penalties for supporting a particular candidate...

----------


## mczerone

> Riddle me this:
> 
> If the Republican Party is a private organization, how can anyone face jail time?
> 
> Also, I do not remember signing any paperwork declaring that I would face financial penalties for supporting a particular candidate...


The worst thing that can happen is that you lose "Credentials".  You would never be able to serve in the Party again, as a delegate or elected official.

And if the GOP isn't going to allow us to join them, and even fight against it, what kind of punishment is losing Credentials?

----------


## georgiaboy

All that Deep Throat had correct was that we should press on, go after delegates.  We all knew that and were moving in that direction without Deep Throat's involvement or participation.

What he completely misrepresented was that in doing so we would have allies, deep within the party structure, who were secretly paving the way for us.  So to me, we're working bottoms up, they're working top down, and we meet in the middle.  So far, we're working bottoms up, and it's as if we've landed on Omaha Beach on D-Day -- total pummelling from above.  And I predict it will not stop, not at the remaining state conventions, and not in September at national.  There is one goal within the inside of the GOP - get McCain the nomination, and thwart any and all efforts of Ron Paul supporters to get one seat at the national convention, using whatever means necessary.  There is no inside the party support for Ron Paul, nationally, locally, none.

Oh, and by the way, while you have the RP Supporters attention, says the GOP insiders to their loyal followers, tell them how much the party needs them, how welcome they are to come help support other candidates campaigns, and how much they need to support McCain over Clinton or Obama.  Puh-lease.

Deep Throat has no inside track on the GOP, no knowledge of or influence over what is being communicated from above to the state party officials, no stealthy backroom contacts that are pushing and pulling levers to assist RP folks into achieving national delegate spots, and given the absence of any posts in months, is probably over in (pick your favorite socialist/communist country), vicariously enjoying the bloodsport.

Am I surprised? Actually, yes, I am.  And that may be the most disheartening part of all.  I did expect that within the GOP there were a stream of stealthy RP folks who would know how to help pave the way for a RP success in St. Paul, and would be able to go to their various state contacts, let them know what the RP folks were trying to do, and assist.  The total blocking of our efforts by the local establishments saddens me to no end.

georgiaboy

----------


## Andrew76

For the record, if someone doesn't do their homework, who's fault is that?  If you fall for bad info, that's your fault.  Having said that, I think you're overreacting to Deep Throat's message.  As far as I remember, his plan wasn't anything new, there'd already been people relaying the same message, he just hammered away at it as if it were THE message.  In a big way, he's right.  In Missouri, Ron Paul delegates have kicked serious ass.  Sure, Ron Paul isn't going to get the nomination, but the MO GOP is starting to seem a lot more RP friendly.  The party platforms are being fundamentally changed for the better.  This whole process is going to take **YEARS** of hard work, not just one election.  We've struggled against an income tax since 1913.  It's going to take a while to undo the damage and wake up the American people.  This is our job.  Complaining solves nothing.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist

Want to win the convention?  Run your campaign the same way that alpha male Trump did and you're 100% guaranteed the nomination.

----------

